# Elektronikas forums >  Alternatīvās enerģijas avota sajūgšana ar Latvenergo tīklu

## jodix

Sveiciens visiem!

Man ir radusies nepieciešamība pēc Alternatīvās enerģijas avota sajūgšanas ar Latvenergo tīklu, to vienlaicīgai izmantošanai.

Ideja ir sekojoša - Es uzstādu sev mājās 100W saules paneli un 500W vēja turbīnu, kuri ražo līdzstrāvu. Aiz Latvenergo skaitītāja es uzstādu iekārtu pie kuras tiek pieslēgts mans energoavots. Šī iekārta no mana energoavota līdzstrāvas uzģenerē 220V maiņstrāvu un padod visu saražoto enerģiju manā mājas tīklā. To enerģijas daļu, kas pietrūkst paņem no Latvenergo tīkla. Tas ir šī iekārta no līdzstrāvas uzģenerē 220V maiņstrāvu un sajūdz to kopā ar Latvenergo 220V, bet tai pat laikā vispirms tiek paņemta visa enerģija no mana energoavota un tikai tad iztrūkstošā daļa tiek paņemta no Latvenergo.

Piemēram, ja reālais patēriņš ir 1KW, tad labos laika apstākļos enerģijas avotu jaudas patēriņš būtu šāds:
1) 200W saules panelis;
2) 500W vēja turbīna;
3) un tikai 300W no Latvenergo tīkla.

Te ir uzskatāmi parādīts jau gatavs šāds risinājums:
"GRID TIE INVERTER SOLAR POWER EASY SOLAR SOLUTION POWER INVERTERS"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hANi5NbcY5g

Šādas iekārtas ir dārgas 1000W ~ 1000$. Ja ņem uz 5KW sanāk ap 2500Ls

Tādēļ gribētos pašam ko tādu uzmeistarot  :: 

Risinājumu varētu būt apmēram tāds pats kā augstāk minētajā video:
- no Latvenergo tīkla tiek paņemta sprieguma sinusoīda kā paraugs (caur attdalošo trafu), pēc kuras tiek izveidots maiņspriegums no maniem enerģijas avotiem, tikai ar mazliet augstāku spriegumu. Šajā gadījuma ir nepieciešams no mana enerģijas avota saņemto zemo spriegumu (pieņemsim 12V) pacelt uz 220V, ar kādu no sprieguma paaugstināšanas metodēm (es patreiz nezinu kādu). To varētu realizēt ar IGBT uz katru pusperiodu, kuru vada kaut kāds sprieguma salīdzinātājs.
- uz mana enerģijas avota ir kontroles mehānisms, kas skatās cik lielu jaudu tas ražo. Tik ko kā tiek tērēts vairāk nekā spēj saražot, tā uzreiz tiek nolaists spriegums līdz Latvenergo sprieguma līmenim un patērētais strāvas lielums krīt līdz avota ražotās jaudas lielumam. Tiklīdz ražo vairāk, tā atkal ceļ spriegumu. Šo arī varētu realizēt ar sprieguma salīdzināšanas mehānismu. Ja ģenerators spēj celt spriegumu, tātad tam ir pieaugusi jauda, ja spriegums krīt, tad krītas tā ražošanas jauda.
- ārkārtas gadījumos, kā sinusoīdas paraugu var izmantot parasto UPSi, vai mazjaudas benzīna ģeneratoru.
- tam visam klāt nāk visādas aizsardzības pret nobrukšanu.

Šajā sistēmā ir tāds pluss, ka caur pašu invertoru nav jālaiž visa Latvenergo patērējamā jauda, attiecīgi netiek radīti siltuma zudumi pārveidotājā.

Šis ir mans redzējums. Varbūt jums ir kādi komentāri par šo risinājuma variantu?

----------


## Delfins

es darītu tā, lai mazāks čakars.
Apgaismojumu pārveidotu uz LED-iem un barotu tikai no tiem 600W alternatīvās enerģijas (kas pa dienu akumulētos iekš āķiem).
Pārējo atstāt kā ir. Respektīvi ieviest dubult-tīklu mājā.  jaudīgas ierīces tāpat noslogos LE by-default un netraucēs pārējam tīklam (apgaismojums, parējās sīkas ierīces)

----------


## Slowmo

Ir vairāk kā skaidrs, ka pašmeistarotu verķi Latvenergo neļaus slēgt pie sava tīkla. Ja nu vienīgi - nevienam neko nesakot  ::  Bet nav tik vienkārša tā padarīšana. Ir jāsinhronizē fāze un spriegums jāpaceļ nedaudz lielāks kā tīklā.
Un jā - visvienkāršākais ir divas neatkarīgas ķēdes (maiņstrāva no Latvenergo un Tevis saģenerētā līdzstrāva).   Var, piemēram, izmantot 12V līdzstrāvas apgaismojumu. Kamēr ģenerators griežas un ražo pietiekami daudz strāvas, var apgaismojumu slēgt pie tā. Kad negriežas un aķis tukšs, var automatizēt pārslēgšanos uz 220V->12V.

----------


## Delfins

Kāpēc lai neļautu?
gribi teikt, ka es nedrīkstu pieslēgt 12V baču pie LE tīkla? [caur mistisko uzpariksti?] 
Tas ir absurds. Cik atceros noteikumos bija, ka nedrīkst izmantot ierīces, kas traucē tīklam, un kuru dēļ var rasties visa veida bojājumi.

----------


## jodix

> es darītu tā, lai mazāks čakars.
> Apgaismojumu pārveidotu uz LED-iem un barotu tikai no tiem 600W alternatīvās enerģijas (kas pa dienu akumulētos iekš āķiem).
> Pārējo atstāt kā ir. Respektīvi ieviest dubult-tīklu mājā.  jaudīgas ierīces tāpat noslogos LE by-default un netraucēs pārējam tīklam (apgaismojums, parējās sīkas ierīces)


 Es gribu izvairīties no paralēliem tīkliem un parslēgšanās starp tiem, tāpēc šis variants man nederēs. Negribu arī ar akumulatoriem ņemties. Savulaik šāda sistēma bija, rezultāts mani neapmierināja. Un šajā sistēmā ir tas pluss, ka arī jaudīgas ierīces varēs daļēji darbināt ar paša saražoto enerģiju, nevis tikai pārslēdzoties uz Latvenergo.




> Ir vairāk kā skaidrs, ka pašmeistarotu verķi Latvenergo neļaus slēgt pie sava tīkla. Ja nu vienīgi - nevienam neko nesakot  Bet nav tik vienkārša tā padarīšana. Ir jāsinhronizē fāze un spriegums jāpaceļ nedaudz lielāks kā tīklā.


 Tā kā maiņspriegums tiek ģenerēts pēc Latvenergo sinusoīdas, tad tas vairs nav jāsinhronizē, un attiecīgi Latvenergo tīklā nekādiem traucējumiem nevajadzētu būt. Tā kā visu sistēmu es taisu no nulles (Vēja turbīna -> ģenerātors -> invertors), tad es ģeneratoru jau uztīšu uz 250V spriegumu. Tādējādi man nebūs nepieciešamība pēc sprieguma celšanas. Tikko kā ģeneratora spriegums sāk celties augstāk par Latvenergo tīkla spriegumu, tā verās vaļā invertors, kurš rada slodzi ģeneratoram un nodzen lejā spriegumu.

----------


## Delfins

Nu tad sāc taisīt  :: 
Izklausās jau labi. galvenais beigās visas izmaksas uzrakstīt.

----------


## Mosfet

Laikam kaut kur ir izdota grāmatiņa ar nosaukumu Invertieris tas vienkārši.  ::  
Cienijamais jodix, ja palasa ko jūs gribāt un ar kādām metodēm to gribat darīt tad diezvai jums izdosies uzbūvēt to invertieri.Lūdzu uzdodied sev jautājumu kāpēc tas invertieris tik dārgi maksā. Varbūt vēts pameklēt par paris simtiem LS lietotu ,neka sākt ko būvēt, jo eksperimentos izies krietni lielāka summa.

----------


## Slowmo

Pieļauju, ka Tev būs 3 fāzu ģenerators. No tā naksies iegūt līdzstrāvu, kura tad atkal jātaisa par maiņstrāvu, pie tam - saskaņojot fāzi ar tīkla spriegumu. Un, lai ar ģeneratoru iegūtu lielu spriegumu, nāksies ļoti daudz tinumu spolēs taisīt. Apgriezieni vēja ģeneratoram salīdzinoši mazi.

----------


## jodix

> Laikam kaut kur ir izdota grāmatiņa ar nosaukumu Invertieris tas vienkārši.  
> Cienijamais jodix, ja palasa ko jūs gribāt un ar kādām metodēm to gribat darīt tad diezvai jums izdosies uzbūvēt to invertieri.Lūdzu uzdodied sev jautājumu kāpēc tas invertieris tik dārgi maksā. Varbūt vēts pameklēt par paris simtiem LS lietotu ,neka sākt ko būvēt, jo eksperimentos izies krietni lielāka summa.


 Paldies par jautājumu!
Nu tā kā man patīk pats radīšanas process, tad es tomēr mēģināšu uzbūvēt to pats, izburoties cauri visām niansēm. Tad arī beigās es redzēšu kāpēc tas maksā tik cik tas maksā. Galu galā, beigās iegūtās zināšanas būs vērtīgākas par iztērēto naudu. Ja sanāks pretējais, tad visiem būs guvums - jauna shēma!

Varbūt kādam ir vadoši norādījumi, vai padomi no kura gala labāk to visu procesu sākt?

----------


## osscar

Man ar šķiet , ka pārāk nu ambiciozs projekts priekš iesācēja.....Bet nu lai veicas.

----------


## Delfins

Nu ja cilvēkam jau iepriekš ir bijis kaut kas, un ir poņa ap ko lietas grozās, tad "karogs tev rokās".
Katrā ziņā stimuls ir.

----------


## Mosfet

Zināšanas tā ir vērtība. Un ja vēl ir gribaspēks+jaunrade, tad karogs jums rokās un pretīm uzvarai. Bet ja nopietni tad spēka elektronika ir tāda jocīga lieta ,kļūdies novelkot vienu celiņu PCB ne tāda lenķi un nodeg labi izstrādā shēma. Dažādu invertieru projektēšana ir viens no maniem maizes darbiem un ticiet man tas nav tik vienkārši ņemt un uzbūvēt kaut cik stabīlu sistēmu.Vispirms lai sāktu kautko risināt būtu vēlams zināt kādi būs alternatīvas enerģijas avotu tehniskie parametri, jauda. spriegumi, frekvences, slodzes raksturlīknes un vēl citi, tad otrais ir patērētāju raksturojums.to zinot var uzmest sistēmas struktūrshēmu un turpināt diskusiju.

----------


## guguce

Vienkāršāk ir iztaisnot Latvenergo maiņstrāvu un tad dari ko gribi. 
Vai izmanto līdzstrāvu, vai laid caur invertoru, ja vajag maiņstrāvu.

----------


## bbarda

Ģenerātoram var izmantot elektromotoru,jāpārtaisa rotors un jādabon iekšā vel viens tinums,lielākās problēms sagādā regulātors.Motoram jābūt ar pašiem mazākajiem apgriezieniem,piemēram 750 ob/min.

----------


## bbarda

Šito tēmu vajadzētu stpri vairāk atīstīt,invetoru nav īpašas jēgas pašam būvēt,ķīnīzeru var nopirkt 2kw aptuveni par 300 ls tepat Latvijā,adresi netceros,jāskatās otrā kompī(nesmu mājās)Inetā biju atradis orģinālas shēmas

----------


## jeecha

Kaa tad... saakumaa iztaisnot no latvenergo ienaakosho un peec tam atkal no taas razhot mainjstraavu. Cik nez tur lietderiibas koeficients sanaaktu? Ar AC->DC->AC kjeedi kaadi 70% maksimums?  ::  Ziemaa veel taa - taisnotaaju un invertoru vareetu izmantot arii apkurei ;D

----------


## next

Gjeneereet AC buutu veerts tad ja vareetu lieko energjiju paardot atpakalj LE.
Tev lokaacija noraadiita Riigaa, kur veeju dabuusi?

----------


## Slowmo

Starp citu, no Jelgavas braucot iekšā Rīgā kreisajā pusē, kur piekabju un riepu tirgotava, nesen kaut kādu miniģeneratoriņu uzstādījuši. Vēju nekādu īpašo nemanīja, bet griezās ka prieks. Varbūt bez pienācīgas slodzes darbojas...

----------


## next

Lai veeja rotors kautko lietojamu uzgjenereetu vajag vismaz 5 m/s.
Tikko paskatiijos windguru prognozi Riigai shai nedeeljai, ne vairaak kaa 10 stundas kopaa pa visu nedeelju sanaak.

----------


## bbarda

Mazie ģenerātori sāk ražot no 3metri sek.tas par ko tika minēts varētu būt 300w ģenerātors.Ja nekļūdos maksā kādi 300-400 ls.Manas domas ka nopietnāki ir no 2kw,viņi jau ražo 240v.Doma ir mēģināt uzbūvēt 3kw,bet ātrāk par pavasari nesanāks.kad sākšu ko darīt ielikšu infu.esmu salasījies visādas intresantas lietas un variantus.

----------


## defs

Inventoram jāliek iekšā sinhronizējoša shēma,kura vadas no Latvenergo tīkla.Teorētiski tas ir iespejams. Par frekvences avotu var izmantot mazu trafiņu,kurš tad arī darbina jaudas tranzistorus.Jaudas tranzistori kačā attiecīgas jaudas trafu,kas paraleli pieslegts tīklam /saprotams,ka tādā pašā fāzē/. Tik vēl nezinu,ka tas viss varētu dabā darboties.

----------


## bbarda

Kā var ielikt bildes??

----------


## bbarda

Ģeneratoru modeļi
Vēja ģenerators 300 W

   Nominālā ģeneratora jauda: 300 W
   Maksimālā jauda: 500 W
   Vidēji gadā izstrādātā enerģija: 750 kWh
   Izejošais spriegums: 12/24/36/48 V

   Minimālais vēja ātrums: 2 m/s
   Nominālais vēja ātrums: 12 m/s
   Negaisa izturība: līdz 35 m/s

   Rotora diametrs: 1.5 m
   Masta augstums: 6m
   Masta veids: ar atsaitēm

Elektroenerģijas izmaksas: 0.037 Ls/kWh

Cena: LVL 319.00
Vēja ģenerators 500 W


   Nominālā ģeneratora jauda: 500 W
   Maksimālā jauda: 700 W
   Vidēji gadā izstrādātā enerģija: 1 250 kWh
   Izejošais spriegums: 24 V

   Minimālais vēja ātrums: 2 m/s
   Nominālais vēja ātrums: 8 m/s
   Negaisa izturība: līdz 35 m/s
   Rotora griešanās ātrums: 400 apgr./min

   Rotora diametrs: 2.5 m
   Masta augstums: 6m / 8m

Elektroenerģijas izmaksas: 0.032 Ls/kWh

Cena: Ls 495.00
Vēja ģenerators 1 kW

   Nominālā ģeneratora jauda: 1 000 W
   Maksimālā jauda: 1 650 W
   Vidēji gadā izstrādātā enerģija: 2 500 kWh
   Izejošais spriegums: 48 V

   Minimālais vēja ātrums: 2 m/s
   Nominālais vēja ātrums: 9 m/s
   Negaisa izturība: līdz 45 m/s
   Rotora griešanās ātrums: 400 apgr./min

   Rotora diametrs: 2.7 m
   Masta augstums: 6m / 8m

Elektroenerģijas izmaksas: 0.025 Ls/kWh

Cena: LVL 810.00
Vēja ģenerators 2 kW

   Nominālā ģeneratora jauda: 2 000 W
   Maksimālā jauda: 3 000 W
   Vidēji gadā izstrādātā enerģija: 5 000 kWh
   Izejošais spriegums: 120 V

   Minimālais vēja ātrums: 2 m/s
   Nominālais vēja ātrums: 9 m/s
   Negaisa izturība: līdz 45 m/s
   Rotora griešanās ātrums: 400 apgr./min

   Rotora diametrs: 3.2 m
   Masta augstums: 8m / 9m

Elektroenerģijas izmaksas: 0.021 Ls/kWh

Cena: LVL 1 390.00
Vēja ģenerators 3 kW

   Nominālā ģeneratora jauda: 3 000 W
   Maksimālā jauda: 4 000 W
   Vidēji gadā izstrādātā enerģija: 7 500 kWh
   Izejošais spriegums: 240 V

   Minimālais vēja ātrums: 2 m/s
   Nominālais vēja ātrums: 10 m/s
   Negaisa izturība: līdz 45 m/s
   Rotora griešanās ātrums: 220 apgr./min

   Rotora diametrs: 4.5 m
   Masta augstums: 9m / 12m

Elektroenerģijas izmaksas: 0.025 Ls/kWh

Cena: LVL 2 950.00

----------


## next

Pie 3 m/s 2metriigs rotors var dot 20w jaudas.
Taads ieguvums nekompensees pat mehaanisko detalju nodilumu.

----------


## bbarda

Tie ir dati rūpnieciski ražotiem,pie Rīgas kaut kur ir uzstādīts 300w un netā var atrast infu par viņu,īpašnieks rakstīja ka labāki esot ja nekļūdos divi mazāki.

----------


## defs

Ja cena mērās tūkstošos,tad jau diezgan lēni viss atperkas.Es tapēc nesaprotu,no kurienes tāda cena rodas.Kādu laiku atpakaļ nopirku 780w /max/ benzīna ģeneratoru,lai varētu laistīt vasarā gurķus ar vibrosūkni vietā,kur nav elektrības.Nu,par tādu ģeņģeri samaksāju nepilnus 70ls /Powerkraft ražojums/ un tā jauda jau ir komplektā ar benzīna 2-t motoru,benzīnbāku un visu pārejo.Atlika ieliet benzīnu ,sajauktu ar eļļu un ieraut ar iedarbināmo.Un,ja tādam ģeņģerim pielieks spārnus motora vietā,tad tas pēkšņi ir kaut kas super! Šitās cenas es nesaprotu.

----------


## next

> Tie ir dati rūpnieciski ražotiem,pie Rīgas kaut kur ir uzstādīts 300w un netā var atrast infu par viņu,īpašnieks rakstīja ka labāki esot ja nekļūdos divi mazāki.


 
Viss jau skaisti, bet uzprasi tiem reklaamistiem kaadu jaudu rotors dos pie veeja aatruma 2 m/s.
Un kaads ieguvums dabuujams no reaali pieejamiem veejiem Riigas apkaartnee.

----------


## bbarda

Vēju dabūt var virs 12m.tepat zemgalē vējš virs 3m/s virs meža ir gandrīz katru dienu.netieku klāt adresei par tepat Rigā atrodošos ģenerātoru.Ipašnieks bij sazvanāms.Ja uzrakšu tad ielikšu.Par 780w ģeneri,ja vari viņam dabūt ar propeleri vajadzīgos apgriezienus tad var likt bet es personīgi domāju ka neder.JĀ piekrītu ka rūpnieciskajiem cenas it baigi augstas,tāpēc vīri arī domā kā to var izdarīt lētāk.Intreses pēc variet iemest aci šitai adresē-http://www.otherpower.com/17page1.html

----------


## jodix

> Vispirms lai sāktu kautko risināt būtu vēlams zināt kādi būs alternatīvas enerģijas avotu tehniskie parametri, jauda. spriegumi, frekvences, slodzes raksturlīknes un vēl citi, tad otrais ir patērētāju raksturojums.to zinot var uzmest sistēmas struktūrshēmu un turpināt diskusiju.


 Enerģijas avota tehniskais raksturojums:
1) gribu pielietot pastāvīgo magnētu 3-fāzu ģeneratoru. Sākotnējā variantā esmu pasūtījis mašīnas ģeneratora rotora pārbūvi. Kad saņemšu, padalīšos ar infu un tā raksturlielumiem.
2) Vēja turbīnas tips - buras princips, lai tiktu izmantots vējš sākot no 0,5 m/s. Konstrukcija vēl jātestē, tāpēc neko sīkāk par to nestāstīšu.
3) jau pie ģeneratora starta apgriezieniem spriegums tiks celts uz 230V. Tālāk pieaugot vēja enerģijai - rotora apgriezieniem, spriegums tiks ierobežots ar slodzes palielināšanu. Sasniedzot ģeneratora tinumu maksimālo strāvas vērtību, tiks atslēgti noteikts daudzums statora tinumu (ir doma ko tādu norealizēt). Un sprieguma stabilizāciju turpina ar slodzes palielināšanu.
4) jaudas diapazons no 1W līdz 2KW. Patiesībā jau tik cik varēs izdot pielietotais ģenerators.

Patērētāji ir visas tās elektroierīces, kādas tik var tikt pielietotas mājsaimniecībā, tai skaitā 1KW jaudīgi elektrodzinēji.

Pirmajā variantā esmu sadomajis tādu vairāk jau skicei līdzīgu shēmu. Tā atspoguļo manas domas gaitu.
[attachment=0:1uv669jn]invertora_shema_01.jpg[/attachment:1uv669jn]

IGBT vadības bloku varētu realizēts ar "Arduino Duemilanove" modulis (USB) (http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=47122), kur no trafa uz analogo ieeju padod viena pusperioda spriegumu un ar PWM izeju tiek vadīti "H tilta" atbilstošie traņi. Traņu vadības raksturlīkni iedzen mikrenē, un tādu pašu kontroli uztaisa uz otru pusperiodu. Te pat klāt uz kādu no ieejām varētu pieslēgt klāt ģeneratora parametru kontroli un vadību.

Pieļauju, ka varētu būt problēmas ar sprieguma ģenerēšanu pēc trafa vadības. Tā rezultātā varētu būt minimāla fāzu nobīde, dēļ kā starp tīkliem varētu plūst kompensējošās strāvas. Nu tas ir tāds mans minējums. Bet to varētu ņemt vērā veidojot traņu vadības raksturlīkni.

----------


## bbarda

Vari pamēģināt sazināties uz šito e-pastu  artis@autostopi.lv    ,domāju ka viņš tev varēs diezgan daudz pastāstīt par pārslēgšanās vadību.

----------


## bbarda

Par to māšīnasģeni pastāsti ko vairāk,es mēģināju bet vairāk par 80v nedabūju ārā,toties no asinhronā motora izspiedu virs 400v.

----------


## guguce

Labi, ka tev vēl 3fāzu maiņstrāvu nevajag   ::  
bet tik lielam vēja ģeneratoriem vajag arī vētras bremzes, 
lai lielā vējā viss neaizlido ''pa pieskari'', 
arī tām vajag automātiku.

----------


## M_J

Nekāda "neiespējamā misija" tāds invertors nav. Vienu tādu variantu esmu realizējis, pašreiz lēnām bīdu nākošo variantu. Realizētais variants ir ar 24/48V akumulatoriem, tiltu un jaudīgu transformatoru. Plus vēl mazi transformatoriņi, kas ļauj procesoram "redzēt" ienākošo tīklu un invertora slodzes strāvu. Sinusoīdu saliek procesors (konkrētajā gadījumā atmega8535) no 144*4 punktiem izmantojot PWM. Kamēr procesors nav sasinhronizējies ar tīklu, sinusoīda tiek ģenerēta "prātā", kad sinhronizācija ir notikusi, procesors sāk virināt tilta tranzistorus un viss notiek. Pie tam tādā veidā enerģiju var eleganti pumpēt abos virzienos. Vienkārši izsakoties - kad invertors ražo spriegumu, kas ir zemāks kā tīkla spriegums, no tīkla tiek lādēts akumulators, kad invertors ražo spriegumu, kas ir augstāks par tīkla spriegumu, enerģija tiek pumpēta no akumulatora tīklā. Vājais punkts ir transformators. Jau pie 1kW jaudas tas ir baigais klucis. Tāpēc pašreiz strādāju pie impulsnieka, kur starpposms ir +/- 400V līdzspriegumi, no kuriem tad arī varētu taisīt gan 1fāzu, gan 3 fāzu maiņstrāvu. Lai visai tai padarīšanai paceltu lietderības koeficientu, pašreiz mēģinu to padarīšanu piespiest strādāt kvazirezonanses režīmos.

----------


## defs

Vel ar Latvenergo problema tāda,ka šie salikuši skaitītājus ar stopariem,lai negriežas atpakaļ.Ja ģenerators dos kaut vai 300w,bet patērēts tik 100w,tad tīklā jau atpakaļ enerģija ies,bet pašam no tā nebūs nekāda labuma  ::  .A tā varētu pagriezt skaitītāju nedaudz atpakaļ,tā teikt-veikt avansu Latvenergo tīklā,lai pēc tam notērētu,kad enerģiju ar ģeneratoru vien nespej pieražot.

----------


## defs

http://njsupermann.en.made-in-china.com ... 60kw-.html

interesants ir sitāds propellers,nav vajadzīga aste.

----------


## Mosfet

Tātad ir aptuvens priekštats par energījas avotiem un piedāvātais sprieguma regulēšanas veids ko piedāvā Jodix ir maigi izsakoties stipri neekonomisks. Ja tas pats ģenerators ražotu spriegumu no 60-270 v AC tad to var ar ļoti ekonomisku post regulatoru noturēt uz vidējo vērtību virs 370V DC, šādu post regulatoru būtu vairāki no dažādiem enerģijas avotiem. Visā sistēmā būtu vidēja +/- 15% virs 370V DC, lietderība post regulatoram virs 90%, un tālāk to visu uztic invertierim kurš savukārt saražo no tā visa AC 50hz un 220V. Lai mazāk būtu problēmas ieteikums skatīties uz reiz 16 bitu procesoru virzienā, invertiera komutācijas frekvence aptuveni 80-120 khz, sinhronizācija 2 50Hz periodi. Trafs 2kw invertierim ETD59 un tas nav liels. Efektivitāte visai sistēmai ap 90% Protams visi regulatori un invertieri tiek apgādāti ar efektīvām aizsardzībām un tād jau var sāk domāt par laimīgu dzīvi. Un ja vajag var arī saražot 3 fāzes un 6 fāzes. Ar tiem ķīniešu invertieriem ir tā, ka lielam vairumam aizsardības sistēmas ir tik lēnas vai ir tīri formālas un tas bieži vien ir par iemeslu biežai remontmeistaru draudzībai ar šiem invertieriem un tāpēc jau tie maksā lēti jo pārējo izmaksu maksā vēlāk.Vēl tikai atliek noskaidrot kādas ir latvenergo tehniskās prasības uz iepērkamo enerģiju, jo ja prasīs par " trokšnu" līmeni ar sertifikātu tad būs jāreķinās vācijā par testu prasa ap 2000 eu.

----------


## jodix

> Par to māšīnasģeni pastāsti ko vairāk,es mēģināju bet vairāk par 80v nedabūju ārā,toties no asinhronā motora izspiedu virs 400v.


 Par ģeneratoru pastāstīšu pēc tā pārbūves. Patreiz man nav nekādu mērījumi uz ko varētu bāzēties.
Pati ideja ir šāda:
1) no esošā rotora izrauj ārā elektromagnēta spoli;
2) starp rotora magnēta poliem un centrālo asi ievieto alumīnija cauruli. Tādā veidā pastāvīgo magnētu magnētiskais lauks nenoslēgsies caur rotora asi - ass tiks magnētiski noizolēta;
3) starp magnētu poliem pa visu riņķa līniju ievieto paralēli 12 neodiuma magnētiņi 5(mm) x 5(mm) x 5(mm).

Šādi tas varētu izskatīties šķērsgriezumā:
[attachment=0:34f5o6q4]rotors_modificets_v01.jpg[/attachment:34f5o6q4]

Es gan neesmu veicis elektrotehniskos aprēķinus statora magnētvada jaudai un piesātinājuma robežai, tāpat neesmu aprēķinājis rotora magnētisko ķēdi.
Bet rēķinājos ka tiem jātur 750W, tā ir ģeneratora nominālā jauda.
Pēc pirmā eksperimenta varēs veikt arī teorētiskos aprēķinus  :: 

Varbūt kāds ir lietpratējs magnētiskās ķēdes aprēķinos?
Es gribētu noskaidrot ar cik magnētiem pietiktu, lai sasniegtu rotora magnētvada magnetisko piesatinajumu, ja viena magnēta indukcija B= ~1T

Tālāk jau to voltāžu mēģināšu piedzīt ar rotācijas ātrumu un vadītāja garumu statora tinumos, pēc formulas [EDS = Blv]

----------


## jodix

> Vel ar Latvenergo problema tāda,ka šie salikuši skaitītājus ar stopariem,lai negriežas atpakaļ.Ja ģenerators dos kaut vai 300w,bet patērēts tik 100w,tad tīklā jau atpakaļ enerģija ies,bet pašam no tā nebūs nekāda labuma  .A tā varētu pagriezt skaitītāju nedaudz atpakaļ,tā teikt-veikt avansu Latvenergo tīklā,lai pēc tam notērētu,kad enerģiju ar ģeneratoru vien nespej pieražot.


 Tā kā sprieguma regulēšana notiks caur slodzi, tad tiks paredzēta regulēšanas slodze priekš vēja ģeneratora. Tas nozīmē, ka gadījuma ja tērēs 100W, bet ražos 300W, tad pārpalikušie 200W tiks iztērēti uz sprieguma regulēšanas slodzes - pārvērsts siltumā, ar kuru savukārt apsildīs darbnīcu  :: 
Tādā veidā Latvenergo tīklā nekas netiks laists atpakaļ.

----------


## defs

Es to lietu vienkāršotu.Tur,kur vajadzīgs normals spriegums /tv uc.elektronika/,to ņem no latvenergo.bet tur,kur vajadzīgs siltums /eļļas radiators kaut vai/,to paņem no turbīnas un /vai/ saules paneļa.Un tad var iemest kādu releju pa vidu,ja naktī saules nav nemaz ,ir  bezvējš,lai tikai tādos gadijumos paņem no tīkla.Protams,ka Tava darīšana.

----------


## jodix

> Tātad ir aptuvens priekštats par energījas avotiem un piedāvātais sprieguma regulēšanas veids ko piedāvā Jodix ir maigi izsakoties stipri neekonomisks.


 Kas tieši ir neekonomisks?
Domā, ka uz spēka tranzistoriem varētu izkliedēties pārāk liels siltuma daudzums?




> Ja tas pats ģenerators ražotu spriegumu no 60-270 v AC tad to var ar ļoti ekonomisku post regulatoru noturēt uz vidējo vērtību virs 370V DC, šādu post regulatoru būtu vairāki no dažādiem enerģijas avotiem. Visā sistēmā būtu vidēja +/- 15% virs 370V DC, lietderība post regulatoram virs 90%, un tālāk to visu uztic invertierim kurš savukārt saražo no tā visa AC 50hz un 220V. Lai mazāk būtu problēmas ieteikums skatīties uz reiz 16 bitu procesoru virzienā, invertiera komutācijas frekvence aptuveni 80-120 khz, sinhronizācija 2 50Hz periodi. Trafs 2kw invertierim ETD59 un tas nav liels. Efektivitāte visai sistēmai ap 90% Protams visi regulatori un invertieri tiek apgādāti ar efektīvām aizsardzībām un tād jau var sāk domāt par laimīgu dzīvi.


 Kāds ir tas "post regulators"? tipa impulsnieks?
Kādā veidā notiek sprieguma pacelšana? Ar transformatoru?

Es gribētu norealizēt spēka ķēdi bez transformatoriem. Spēka ķēdē ir tikai spēka tranzistori.
Es domāju ka to vajadzēt varēt panākt. Piemēram mikrene skatās ar 1MHz frekvenci Latvenergo sprieguma vērtību un ar tādu pašu frekvenci pieregulē spēka tranzistora atvēršanos līdz Latvenergo sprieguma līmenim. Tas ir, mikrene neko pati nedomā un neģenerē, tā tikai cenšas izlīdzināt sprieguma atšķirības abos tīklos. Pieļauju ka to regulāciju veicot ar 1MHz, sinusoīdām vajadzētu sanākt identiskām, varbūt pat bez trokšņiem (es tā domāju).

----------


## Didzis

Modernai elektronikai ar impulsu barbloku kā reizi nevajag stabilus 220V un 50Hz tīkla. Impulsnieks darbosies i pie 180V, i pie 240V un darbosies arī ar līdzstrāvu. Precīzu spriegumu un frekvenci vajag asinhronajam elektromotoram ūdenssūknī.
Ja godīgi, tad man liekas jūs sapņojat būvēt tādu automātiku priekš 300W jaudas, kāda nav pat Ķeguma hesā  ::  . 300W mājsaimniecībā ir tads pirdiens zem deķa, ka vispār nav ko runāt. Ja vējiekārta nedod vismaz 3kW tad tās ir tikai vējdzirnaviņas kurmju atbaidīšanai piemājas dārziņā  ::  .

----------


## jodix

> Modernai elektronikai ar impulsu barbloku kā reizi nevajag stabilus 220V un 50Hz tīkla. Impulsnieks darbosies i pie 180V, i pie 240V un darbosies arī ar līdzstrāvu. Precīzu spriegumu un frekvenci vajag asinhronajam elektromotoram ūdenssūknī.


 Viena iekārta pati par sevi tiešām ir tā kā tu saki "tads pirdiens zem deķa"  :: 

Tāpēc jau es to gribu sajūgt kopa ar Latvenergo, jo šādam mazas jaudas ģeneratoram atsevišķi neko īsti nepieslēgsi. Savukārt tandēmā ar Latvenergo tīklu gada laika (ideālā gadījuma)tas man ieekonomēs 300(W) x 24(h) x 365(d) = 2628(KWh) x 0.0743(Ls/KWh) = 195.26Ls par gadu.

Tas ir tikai sākums. Nākamie soļi ir pakāpeniska iejūgšana kopēja tīklā jaunus enerģijas avotus:
1 ) Vertikālās ass vēja turbīna ar buras principu 300W;
2 ) Vertikālās ass vēja turbīna aerodinamisko spārnu principu 500W;
3 ) horizontālās ass vēja turbīna ar daudz spārniem un darba laukumu ārēja riņķa līnijas malā 300W;
4 ) saules panelis testa vajadzībām 100W;
5 ) grāvja HES rudens un pavasara paliem 1KW;
6 ) magnētmotors 10W;
7 ) tvaika dzinējs, žagaru un sadedzināšanai 10KW, brīžos kad eksperimentēšu ar HHO un indukcijas krāsnīm;
8 ) gravitācijas iekārta;
9 ) un visu ko jaunu, kas ienāks prātā.

Manu fantāziju un tās realizāciju nekas nespēj ierobežot  :: 




> Ja godīgi, tad man liekas jūs sapņojat būvēt tādu automātiku priekš 300W jaudas, kāda nav pat Ķeguma hesā  .


 Ķegumā nav, bet man būs   ::

----------


## Slowmo

Baidos, ka nebūs vidēji 300W no tās padarīšanas.

----------


## Mosfet

Post regulators ir domāts paugstinošs vai pazeminošs impulsa regulators ar enerģijas uzkrāšanu droselē( ferīta) vai arī trafa, bet izdalīt siltuma veidā uz regulejušiem tranzistoriem ir ļoti neefektīvs pasākums sevišķi vasarā vai naktī. Nau jau svarīgi kādu spriegumu ražo ģenerators svarīgi ir to izmaiņu diapazons no tā izvēlas post regulatora shēmu un risinājumu. Kaut cik svarīgs rādītājs ir efektivitāte tas ir 90% rajons, citādi nav vērts kaut ko taisīt. Lai  šādi saražoto elektrību pārvērstu siltumā regulatoros, tad ar malku ir lētāk un vienkāršāk.
Par 1mhz jau tā jautri skan, sevišķi ja iet runa par IGBT izmantošanu nāks laiks nāks zināšanas. Pie jaudām līdz 2kw efektivāk ir izmantot Mosfetus, mazāki zudumi un citas lietas ir labāk.  Pie 1 mhz ir lieli konduktīvie zudumi un ĻOTI LIELA KAUDZE AR CITĀM PROBLĒMĀM. Var arī nelikt trafu izejā ja nav vajadzības pēc galveniskās izolācijas. Ja neko negrib pumpēt latvenergo tīklā atpakaļ tad noteikti efektīvi ir enerģiju uzkrāt akmulatoros, to kalpošnas laiks pie normāla shematiskā risinājuma ir 6-8 gadu, pat diezgan lētiem ražojumiem.

----------


## jodix

> Post regulators ir domāts paugstinošs vai pazeminošs impulsa regulators ar enerģijas uzkrāšanu droselē( ferīta) vai arī trafa, bet izdalīt siltuma veidā uz regulejušiem tranzistoriem ir ļoti neefektīvs pasākums sevišķi vasarā vai naktī. Nau jau svarīgi kādu spriegumu ražo ģenerators svarīgi ir to izmaiņu diapazons no tā izvēlas post regulatora shēmu un risinājumu.


 Tātad, sprieguma līmeni var regulēt ar daudz paralēli saslēgtiem sildītājiem, kuri silda lielu ūdens tilpni, vai zemi, vai gaisu. Esmu redzejis iekārtu. kura gaisā izkliedē 2,5MW  ::  . Ieslēgto sildītāju skaits ir atkarīgs no ģeneratora sprieguma līmeņa. Jo augstāk ceļās spriegums, jo vairāk sildelementu tiek ieslēgts. Protams uz ģeneratora stāv maksimālās jaudas un minimālā sprieguma aizsardzība. Tādā veidā var panāk konkrētu sprieguma diapazonu uz ģeneratora izvadiem.




> Kaut cik svarīgs rādītājs ir efektivitāte tas ir 90% rajons, citādi nav vērts kaut ko taisīt.


 Es neteiktu tā viss!
Man ir iekārta kas ražo 100KW, bet efektivitāte ir tikai 10%, tad sanāk ka dēļ 10KW nav vērts tādu taisīt?




> Pie jaudām līdz 2kw efektivāk ir izmantot Mosfetus, mazāki zudumi un citas lietas ir labāk.  Pie 1 mhz ir lieli konduktīvie zudumi un ĻOTI LIELA KAUDZE AR CITĀM PROBLĒMĀM.


 Tātad, var paredzēt iekārtu uz 1KW jaudas un optimālo komutācijas frekvenci var atrast eksperimentālā ceļā. Varbūt rezultātā tā būs ap dažiem KHz. Attiecīgi, ja grib pielietot lielākas jaudas enerģijas avotu, slēdz paralēli vairākas šādas iekārtas.




> Ja neko negrib pumpēt latvenergo tīklā atpakaļ tad noteikti efektīvi ir enerģiju uzkrāt akmulatoros, to kalpošnas laiks pie normāla shematiskā risinājuma ir 6-8 gadu, pat diezgan lētiem ražojumiem.


 Šādu iespeju noteikti paredzēšu.

Vai kāds nezina, vai Latvenergo prasa "galvanisko atsaiti" sinhronizētam enerģijas avota tīklam?
Varbūt kādam jau ir kāda pieredze ar Latvenergo?

----------


## zzz

> 6 ) magnētmotors 10W;
> 7 ) tvaika dzinējs, žagaru un sadedzināšanai 10KW, brīžos kad eksperimentēšu ar HHO un indukcijas krāsnīm;
> 8 ) gravitācijas iekārta;


 Prijeehalji. Veel viens *trampampam* *piii* muuzhiigo dzineeju fans. 

Nu, plaanotais inverters katraa zinjaa paarslodzi nedabuus no ieguutajiem energjijas daudzumiem iz plaanotajiem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem.

----------


## jodix

> 6 ) magnētmotors 10W;
> 7 ) tvaika dzinējs, žagaru un sadedzināšanai 10KW, brīžos kad eksperimentēšu ar HHO un indukcijas krāsnīm;
> 8 ) gravitācijas iekārta;
> 
> 
>  Prijeehalji. Veel viens *trampampam* *piii* muuzhiigo dzineeju fans. 
> 
> Nu, plaanotais inverters katraa zinjaa paarslodzi nedabuus no ieguutajiem energjijas daudzumiem iz plaanotajiem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem.


 Neviena no šīm minētajām iekārtām nav mūžīgais dzinējs. Tās nerada enerģiju!
Te tiek minētas iekārtas, kuras izmanto milzīgus energo avotus. Tas, ka tu nezini kā tos izmantot, nenozīmē ka arī citi to nezin  :: 

Nekad nesaki nekad! Esi atvērtāks pret trakām idejām  ::

----------


## zzz

Analfabeetiskos murdzinjus par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem shai forumaa ieteicams nerakstiit.

Un pavisam ieteicams nekjeeziit tos sava pasha teemaa par milzu invertoru.

Vprochem, autora buutiibu raksturoja, tas arii lietderiigi.

----------


## Speccy

> Analfabeetiskos murdzinjus par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem shai forumaa ieteicams nerakstiit..


 Šeit zzz neļaus mierīgi apspriest tēmas par mūžīgajiem dzinējiem tāpēc ejam šeit http://www.magneticenergy.lv  ::

----------


## osscar

Es arī uzskatu, ka visa tā ir tikai tukša runāšana. Gribu redzēt kaut ko jau uzbūvētu. Citā forumā redzēju Jetija vēja ģeneratoru kurš darbojas, vismaz griežas , nezinu gan vai ražo reālu elektroenerģiju. Domāju ka šie jaunieši atdursies pret naudas pirmkārt un pēc tam  iemaņu/zināšanu/prasmju neesamību.
Nav ko te zinātni bīdīt - skaidrs ka tas viss maksā un  kā jau Mosfet teica, daudz traņu nosvilināsi pirms kaut ko sajēgsi...."Gudri" var tiešām diskutēt savā alternatīvajā forumā - te pārsvarā ir praktiķi. 
Pats gan neņemtos neko tādu būvēt - jo viennozīmīgi būs lētāk gatavu iekārtu iepirkt. Ja nu vienīgi hobija pēc....aiz nekā ko darīt....

----------


## jodix

> Es arī uzskatu, ka visa tā ir tikai tukša runāšana. Gribu redzēt kaut ko jau uzbūvētu. Citā forumā redzēju Jetija vēja ģeneratoru kurš darbojas, vismaz griežas , nezinu gan vai ražo reālu elektroenerģiju. Domāju ka šie jaunieši atdursies pret naudas pirmkārt un pēc tam  iemaņu/zināšanu/prasmju neesamību.
> Nav ko te zinātni bīdīt - skaidrs ka tas viss maksā un  kā jau Mosfet teica, daudz traņu nosvilināsi pirms kaut ko sajēgsi...."Gudri" var tiešām diskutēt savā alternatīvajā forumā - te pārsvarā ir praktiķi. 
> Pats gan neņemtos neko tādu būvēt - jo viennozīmīgi būs lētāk gatavu iekārtu iepirkt. Ja nu vienīgi hobija pēc....aiz nekā ko darīt....


 Nevienmēr var nopirkt tieši to ko man vajag, tāpēc nekas cits neatliek kā tikai taisīt pašam.

Ja neko nedarīs, tad neko neuzbūvēs/neiemācīsies/neiegūs.
Tāpēc es mēģinu kaut ko reāli izdarīt, lai beigās arī kautkas sanāktu  :: 

No patreiz iesūtītajiem postiem es praktiķi saskatu tikai vienā personā "MOSFET". Viņš ir sniedzis konstruktīvus norādījumus.
Liela daļa sniedz uzvedošu informāciju, bet daži tikai izsaka savas emocionalās piezīmes, kuras nesatur pilnīgi nekadu vērtību.

Tā jau ir, jebkura informācija ir jāfiltrē. Jebkurā gadījuma es esmu gatavs uzklausīt jebkuru komentāru!
Tas cik informatīvs tas būs, paliek katra paša ziņā.

----------


## Slowmo

Varbūt var kādu UPSi pārveidot par inverteri? Tur jau ar ieejā līdzstrāva un izejā vairāku simtu vatu maiņstrāva. Nav pašam gan bijusi ņemšanās ar upšiem, nezinu, cik tur viss integrēts, bet varbūt, ka kaut ko var sameistarot.

----------


## jodix

> Varbūt var kādu UPSi pārveidot par inverteri? Tur jau ar ieejā līdzstrāva un izejā vairāku simtu vatu maiņstrāva. Nav pašam gan bijusi ņemšanās ar upšiem, nezinu, cik tur viss integrēts, bet varbūt, ka kaut ko var sameistarot.


 UPSis īsti nederēs, jo tam nav paredzēta fāzu sinhronizācija ar pieslēgto patērētāja tīklu.
Ja UPSa izejā pieslēdz tikai patērētāju bez sajūgšanas ar Latvenergo tīklu, tad der.

----------


## zzz

Mjaaa, jodiksa stilinjaa ir noteiktas paraleeles ar njekij personaazhu dzhekinju, hmm, hmm.

Nu whatever, piecgades plaanus uz papiira jau deklareejis grandiozus, gan jau veelaak buus redzams ko ta praksee izsaveiks.

----------


## bbarda

JĀ,esu piedalījies daudzos forumos,un katru reizi uzrodas kāds prātvēders kuram galva ir  lai tikai kur būtu cepuri uzlikt!Daudzas lietas tieši rodas neprātīgu ideju iespaidā.Dotais forums vairs nav neprātīgas idejas,bet viss jau reāli eksistē dabā un te cilvēki meklē labāko un lētāko iespēju,bet viens gan nekad nebūs zaudējums-tas ir-zināšanas un pieredze,savā laikā smējās par invertoru idejām,neviens neticēja arī par metināšanas invertoriem ka to svars var būt pat zem 3kg. Un kā ir tagad??

----------


## bbarda

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3766&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------


## Didzis

A kas tad ir tagad? Visu jau nosaska detaļu bāze. Uz MP40 tranzistoriem krievu laikos jau invertoru neuztaisīsi  ::   Mūsdienās  var nez kādus brīnumus uzbūvet ar modernajiem tranzistoriem un procesoriem, bet vai vajag. Vēl muižkungu laikos ar vējdzirnavam miltus mala pilnīgi bez jebkādiem procesoriem un  vējdzirnavām jauda bija nesalīdzināmi lielāka par 300W. Nav jēgas funktieret par invertoriem, ja vējiekārtu nevar novietot kalna galā atklātā vietā, vai pacelt vismaz 30m augstumā. Tas ir primārais izmantojot vēja enerģiju . Visi tie propelleri ar 300W maksimālo jaudu mājas pagalmā ir tiki vējdzirnaviņas kurmju biedēšanai.

----------


## bbarda

Visumā par 300w es personīgi nedomāju,par 3kw gan un tur jau invertors ir vajadzīgs tikai rezervei.Intresanti ko te lielie gudrinieki man ieteiktu ja-apakstacijas trafs velk tikai 2kw un tālāk sak jau kūpēt,līnijas pārbūve jāsedz man,izmaksas-12 tūkst.lv,Tad kāda man starpība????

----------


## Slowmo

> Varbūt var kādu UPSi pārveidot par inverteri? Tur jau ar ieejā līdzstrāva un izejā vairāku simtu vatu maiņstrāva. Nav pašam gan bijusi ņemšanās ar upšiem, nezinu, cik tur viss integrēts, bet varbūt, ka kaut ko var sameistarot.
> 
> 
>  UPSis īsti nederēs, jo tam nav paredzēta fāzu sinhronizācija ar pieslēgto patērētāja tīklu.
> Ja UPSa izejā pieslēdz tikai patērētāju bez sajūgšanas ar Latvenergo tīklu, tad der.


 Nav jau tīrā veidā tas UPSis jāizmanto. Iespējams, ka ar nelielu iejaukšanos var piesinhronizēt tīklam.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nestāsti brīnumus. Jebkurš apakšstacijas trafs velk vairāk par 2kW. Drīzāk Tev līnija gara un vadi par tieviem. Ja oficiāli Latvenergo prasa 12 štukas, tad var vienmēr parunāties ar montieriem un par daudz mazakām naudām "uz ķepas"  visas problemas tiek atrisinatas  ::  . Tagad tak krīze un naudiņu vajag visiem.

----------


## bbarda

Jā starp citu pirmie invertori tika uzbūvēti tieši uz MP bāzes,armijas vajadzībām ,tikai tā kaste bija briesmīgi liela un smaga,pirmos brīnumus varēja no armijniekiem dabūt  85 gadā,bet tad tādas lietas man neintresēja.Vienu tai laikā izjaucām nezināšanas pēc un iekša bija 133 mikrenes izmantotas(mikrenes vēl jo projām mājās mētājas)

----------


## Raimonds1

Man ir aizdomas, ka Latvenergo jaudām zem 1MW uzsķauda.



> ... Sinusoīdu saliek procesors (konkrētajā gadījumā atmega8535) no 144*4 punktiem izmantojot PWM. Kamēr procesors nav sasinhronizējies ar tīklu, sinusoīda tiek ģenerēta "prātā", kad sinhronizācija ir notikusi, procesors sāk virināt tilta tranzistorus un viss notiek.


 tas invertora un fāzes projekts ir interesants par tik, par cik varētu uz tīkla uztaisīt iekārtu, kas sīku raustīšanos gadījumā piesedz dažus vai dažus desmitus sinusa ciklu, kamēr ieslēdzas aķa inverteris.
rezonanses variantus jāmeklē krievu mastercity forumā.
Interesanti un derīgi būtu, cik efektīvi lieko energiju krāt silta ūdens veidā - pie tam, kādi pie atteicīgās jaudas un patēriņa būtu masas un temeperatūras cipari.
tāpat autors varētu atvēzeties uz kādu batcap kondensatoru un ziņot, vai tiešam ir tie entie tūkstoši ciklu vai nav. Šis gan atrisinātu kapitali no raustīga, nepastāvīga energoavota saņemtās enerģijas elegantu izmantošanu da jebkam - no datora līdz siiltumsūknim.

----------


## bbarda

,<<Didzim>>10 kv līnija atrodas 50 metru no mājas Trafi ir starpfāzu,jau ir sadeguši 2 gab.Par līnijām nepūlies stāstīt pats strādāju par elektriķi.Par samaksu esmu jau mēģinājis sarunāt un veltīgi.Divus km tālāk atrodas ja nemaldos 60mitnieks trafs un pieslēgta tikai viena mājiņa ,no tā neslēdz nesot viņiem izdevīgi,un parasā remontbrigāde to nevar izdarīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tur vajag vai nu savu ģeneģeri( dīzela, gāzes, malkas) vai uzkrāšanu - batcaps, gaiss, rotācija.

----------


## bbarda

Protams.Par to lauzu galvu nemazo laiku jau.un kā redzams nesmu vienīgais kas par to domā.

----------


## Mosfet

Jodix ja tu saražo 1w enerģijas tad mēģini pāraidīt to līdz patērētājam ar minimāliem zudumiem nevis lieko parvērt siltumā pie tam nevajadzīgā. Ģeneratora spriegumu regulē daudz dažādu metožu un pārsvarā izmanto regulējot ierosmes tinumu vai izmantojot post regulatorus, nevis slogojot ģeneratoru ar papildus pretestībām.
Vispar jau visu rēķina un tad tikai taisa modeli ekspermentiem. Komutācijas frekvence ir zināms kompromiss starp komutācijas zudumiem un lietderības koificentu + daudziem citiem nosacijumiem. Parasti projektē attiecīgai jaudai vienu invertieri nevis vairākus paralēli.

----------


## bbarda

Nesen pajaucu 240v 2kw ģenerātoru un tas jau ir ar ierosmes tinumu,sastāv no četriem tinumiem,viens tinums nav kopā ar pārejiem bet pieslēgts regulātoram,pārejie trīs identiski  asinhronajam motoram,inresantākais tas ka ģenim strādājot atsevišķais tinums deva ārā 14v.Pie 240v izejošā tinuma nav nekas klāt izņemot automātisko slēdzi.Kā var pievienot failus???Jo uzbūves princips un regulēšana man skaidra.

----------


## Raimonds1

Šitā. Uppload attachment - Browsee - Add the file.

No kā tas ģenģeris bija?

----------


## Slowmo

:: 
Vai nav vienkāršāk "skrīnšotu" uztaisīt, nevis fočēt ekrānu?

----------


## Delfins

Raimondiņam viss ir caur citu vietu  ::

----------


## jodix

> Jodix ja tu saražo 1w enerģijas tad mēģini pāraidīt to līdz patērētājam ar minimāliem zudumiem nevis lieko parvērt siltumā pie tam nevajadzīgā.


 te es pilnībā piekrītu. Tas ir gadījumam, kad enerģiju saražo mazāk vai tieši cik vajag, bet ko darīt ja saražo vairāk, un pārpalikumu nav kur likt, jo nevienam to nevajag (tehniski nav iespējams to atdot)? Tad viens no risinājumiem ir to pārvērs siltumā, kas sasilda darbnīcu!




> Ģeneratora spriegumu regulē daudz dažādu metožu un pārsvarā izmanto regulējot ierosmes tinumu vai izmantojot post regulatorus, nevis slogojot ģeneratoru ar papildus pretestībām.


 Tā kā domāju izmantot pastāvīgo magnētu ģeneratoru, tad regulēšana ar ierosmi atkrīt. Negribu lietot sarežģītas pārnesumu kārbas, tāpēc regulēšana ar ātrumu arī atkrīt. Paliek tikai mainīt ģeneratora vada garumu, vai arī nemainīt neko, bet lieko iztērēt siltumā.




> Vispar jau visu rēķina un tad tikai taisa modeli ekspermentiem. Komutācijas frekvence ir zināms kompromiss starp komutācijas zudumiem un lietderības koificentu + daudziem citiem nosacijumiem. Parasti projektē attiecīgai jaudai vienu invertieri nevis vairākus paralēli.


 Mans mērķis ir pamēģināt uztaisīt unveršālu aparātu, bet rezultāts parādīs konkrēti kam tas der  :: 
Arī aprēķinus nekādus neveicu, jo patreiz ar foruma un jūsu palīdzību es mēģinu savā galvā noprecizēt mērķi līdz niansēm. Nākamais solis jau būs nepieciešamo elementu noteikšana mērķa sasniegšanai un to aprēķins un testēšana.

----------


## Delfins

mācies fiziku un enerģijas nezudamības likumu.
Ja tu saražo vairāk, tad by default viss aiziet siltumā un cita veida enerģijā... resp. to sauc par "iekārta pārkarst, smird un dūmo, jo štroms pa lielu pienāk"

----------


## jodix

> mācies fiziku un enerģijas nezudamības likumu.
> Ja tu saražo vairāk, tad by default viss aiziet siltumā un cita veida enerģijā... resp. to sauc par "iekārta pārkarst, smird un dūmo, jo štroms pa lielu pienāk"


 Tā notiek tad, ja tā silšana netiek kontrolēta! Tas ir sasilst ģeneratora vadi nevis iekārta, kas paredzēta siltuma izkliedēšanai.
Visu var paredzēt un izplānot, protams ja to dara.

----------


## bbarda

Jā.Paldies Raimondam,jo es nezināju kā pievieot failu.Ģenerātors ir rūpnieciski ražots(tas kuru pajaucu un papētīju)Jodixam arī sava taisnība jo krievi arī daudzi taisa ar patstāvīgiem magnētiem,un arī orģināli ir gan tādi gan tādi.Ja kāds ir mēģinājis sazināties pa manis iepriekš norādīto e-mailu ,tā īpašnieks to arī apstiprinās.Ģenerātoru nevajag slogot bet ir stbilizātori,apgriezienu ierobežošanai vienkāršākais ir lietot mehānisko bremzi,bremžu klučus var izgatavot no vilcienu bremžu klučiem,pie stacijām bieži mētājas.

----------


## bbarda

Jā.Datori nav mans lauciņš,tā arī neizdevās neko pievienot.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Ģenerators ir ierīce, kas mehānisko enerģiju pārveido elektroenerģijā. Generatori, konstruktīvi ir līdzīgi elektromotoriem, tikai tie ir optimizēti elektrības ražošanai Lielākā daļa ģeneratoru ir elektromagnētiskie rotācijas ģeneratori, bet ir sastopami arī elektromagnētiskie lineārie ģeneratori (dažos kabatas lukturīšos) un pjezoelektriskie ģeneratori (šķiltavās).Līdzīgi kā motori, ir iespējami līdzstrāvas ģeneratori, sinhronie maiņstrāvas ģeneratori un asinhronie maiņstrāvas ģeneratori.                                 Līdzstrāvas ģenerators
Līdzstrāvas ģenerators sastāv no rotora ar tinumiem un kolektoru, un statora ar elektromagnētiem. Mazjaudīgiem ģeneratoriem iespējams arī stators ar pastāvīgajiem magnētiem. Statora tinumus parasti slēdz vai nu paralēli rotoram vai arī lieto neatkarīgo ierosmi. Ģeneratora spriegumu regulē mainot ierosmes strāvu. Ģenerētā strāva inducējas rotorā.Šāda veida līdzstrāvas ģeneratorus mūsdienās cenšas aizstāt ar sinhronajiem maiņstrāvas ģeneratoriem, jo tie pie tās pašas jaudas ir mazāki un izturīgāki, jo tiem nav vajadzīgs kolektors. Līdzstrāvu no tiem iegūst ar taisngriezi                Sinhronais maiņstrāvas ģenerators
Mazs vienfāzes sinhronais maiņstrāvas ģenerators ar pastāvīgo magnētuSinhronais ģenerators sastāv no rotora, kurā atrodas elektromagnēti, un statora, kurā atrodas tinumi. Ierosmes strāvu rotoram pievada ar kontaktgredzeniem. Sinhronais ģenerators pēc uzbūves ir līdzīgs sinhronajam motoram. Sinhronais ģenerators pēc darbības principa ir līdzīgs arī līdzstrāvas ģeneratoram, te tikai rotora un statora tinumi ir samainīti vietām un nav kolektora, kas iztaisnotu ģenerēto maiņstrāvu.Ģeneratora spriegums ir atkarīgs no rotācijas ātruma un ierosmes strāvas. Frekvence ir atkarīga tikai no rotācijas ātruma. Šī iemesla dēļ, lielo ģeneratoru rotācijas ātrumu lielajās elektrostacijās uztur pēc iespējas konstantu, jo no tā ir atkarīga tīkla sprieguma frekvenceMaziem sinhronajiem ģeneratoriem rotorā ir tikai magnēts. Tie ir visvienkāršākie ģeneratori, taču nav iespējams regulēt to spriegumu un tiem ir ierobežota maksimālā jauda                                                                         Asinhronais maiņstrāvas ģenerators
Asinhronais ģenerators, tāpat kā asinhronais motors, sastāv no īsslēgta rotora un statora ar tinumiem. Atšķirībā no sinhronā ģeneratora un līdzstrāvas ģeneratora, lai šis varētu darboties tam vajag maiņstrāvu un darbības laikā tas patērē reaktīvo jaudu no tīkla. Lai asinhronais ģenerators varētu ražot strāvu to ir jāgriež ar ātrumu kas ir lielāks par pievadītās maiņstrāvas frekvencei atbilstošo sinhrono ātrumu (sinhronais un līdzstrāvas ģenerators ražo strāvu pie jebkura ātruma (pie maziem ātrumiem gan daudzumi ir nenozīmīgi)).Asinhronos ģeneratorus nelieto neatkarīgās elektrosistēmās. Asinhronos ģeneratorus parasti lieto nelielās elektrostacijās, kas saražoto elektrību laiž lielā elektrotīklā. Asinhronā ģeneratora maiņstrāvas frekvence nav atkarīga no rotācijas ātruma (atkarīga tikai no ārēji pievadītās maiņstrāvas frekvences), tāpēc te nav nepieciešams precīzi uzturēt ģeneratora rotācijas ātrumu.

----------


## Girts

> .Ģenerātors ir rūpnieciski ražots(tas kuru pajaucu un papētīju)Jodixam arī sava taisnība jo krievi arī daudzi taisa ar patstāvīgiem magnētiem,un arī orģināli ir gan tādi gan tādi.Ja kāds ir mēģinājis sazināties pa manis iepriekš norādīto e-mailu ,tā īpašnieks to arī apstiprinās.Ģenerātoru nevajag slogot bet ir stbilizātori,apgriezienu ierobežošanai vienkāršākais ir lietot mehānisko bremzi,bremžu klučus var izgatavot no vilcienu bremžu klučiem,pie stacijām bieži mētājas.


 Boze moje tamir rezgi rieva (R.Gobzinsh)shito fludoshanu shito marasmu  es ilgi nesmu  ko tadu lasijis. kads sakars ar pastavigajiem magnetiem  nemas vienkars trisfazu motors caur transmisiju pievienojas pie ass uz kursa ir turbina ar mainamo kapi  par PID var lietot kaut vata regulatoru ka tik uz 2,2KW motora ass ir 1500 .3000 RPm

----------


## bbarda

Ģirts,ko tu ar to gribēji pateikt,ja kādu jānoliek tad vienmēr atrodas vesels bars gudrīšu kuri neko nav vispār uzcēluši bet tukši muld!!!Te cilvēki izsaka savas domas un ieceres,meklē padomus un tiem kuriem galviņas strādā palīdz arī citiem.Ja gribēji teikt par rakstu par ģenerātoriem ka tas ir marasms,tad ieseku izlasīt viss prastāko enciklopēdiju,ne es to esmu izdomājis.Tas ievietotais rakst bij  ielikts tikai informācijas pec.Es personīgi domāju taisīt uz asinhronā motora bāzes.

----------


## Raimonds1

kad nospied ""Post reply"" pogu un ieraksti tekstu, apakšā ir poga"" Uppload attachment"", nospiežot uz tās, parādās  Filename -  logs  - Browsee - Add the file
un File comment logs. Spiežot uz Browsee, parādās logs - Choose file to uppload -
Ailē Look in: uzspiežot uz labajā pusē esošās uz leju vērstās bultiņas  atrodi bildi, kuru gribi pievienot - piemēram My pictures - 11NOV-  IMG 2223
2x uzklišķinot uz tā IMG2223,  Filename logā parādīsies šī faila pilns nosaukums - tad ir jāklikšķina uz Add the file, jāapgaida un tad uz Submitt. 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... type=&aq=f

----------


## bbarda

Tas parādās pēc pievienošanas.       The extension vsd is not allowed.

----------


## Sams

Vai patiešam ir cilvēki, kuri domā, ka LV ir iespējams sajūgt savu supper piko izmēra vējeni (vai hvz kādu citu alt. avotu) ar Lielo Latvenergo tīklu? Iespējams, ka esmu kaut ko palaidis garām un mūsu Latvenergo jau nav tas Latvenergo (zagļu kantora), kuru es pazinu  ::  Apgaismojiet mani.

----------


## bbarda

Nē.Ar latvenergo nevar sajūgt,var pats izmantot bet latvenergo nekad nepirks,

----------


## M_J

Teorētiska iespēja ir. Vai kāds to ir izdarījis paraktiski, nezinu. http://www.kerveju.lv/ieslegt_tikla.php

----------


## Raimonds1

Autors darītu labi, ja notestētu vismaz vienu tehno - Batcap. Ja šim tiešām ir 10 000 ciklu un vairāk, tad pie šādas ietilpības   http://batcap.net/Products/tabid/139/Default.aspx  jau tālāk var domāt par izmaksu efektīvu pārējo saimniecību - kantaino un sinusa inverteri, gaismām, siltumsūkņiem utt.

Bārdam - izmēģini ar citu datoru kādu bildi pievienot.

----------


## Slowmo

Nevajag neko uz cita datora mēģināt. Skaidri un gaiši tajā kļūdā paziņots, ka nepareizs faila tips tiek mēģināts pievienot. Konkrēti - Visio zīmējums. Vajag pārtaisīt uz .jpg failu un viss sanāks.

----------


## bbarda

Nu tad vel stulbāks jautājums-kā to pārveidot?

----------


## zzz

> Autors darītu labi, ja notestētu vismaz vienu tehno - Batcap.


 raimondinsh dariitu labi, ja paameegjinaatu pielietot savas peedeejaas vaarguliigaas praatinja paliekas pirms trulas reklaamas sludinaat.

kondensatora un akja savienoshana to nepadara par peekshnji briinumainu produktu. Shitentajaa veejotaaju energjijas uzkraashanas probleemaa tipiskais rezhiims ir sameeraa ilgi uzlaades periodi un (veel ilgaaki) izlaades. Kondensatora dalja ieksh batcapa tur ir tikpat lietderiiga kaa zakjim stopsignaals. Savukaart akja dalja nekas magjisks arii nav - kaadas jau nu akju tehnologjijas ir, taadas ir, par 10000 dziljiem uzlaades izlaades cikliem var i nesapnjot. 

Vprochem, ja jau cilveeki te visaadas grandiozaas gaisa pilis plaanoja, tad var ierakstiit  buuvnieciibas plaanos arliidzan vanaadija redoks bateriju. Taa vismaz ir reaala tehnologjija, realizaacijai uz celiisha garaazhaa gan nevisai piemeerota.

----------


## bbarda

Tāda shēma man padomā.

----------


## bbarda

Zīmējums pēc būtības mazliet savādāks,vēlvienam tinumam jābūt blakus vienam no trijiem.Savādākā  formātā neizdodas ielikt,esošajā neļauj izdarīt korekcijas.

----------


## bbarda

Kur tad visi pazuduši?

----------


## Jānis14

Laikam visiem viss ir skaidrs!

----------


## abergs

> Kur tad visi pazuduši?


 Atmosferas tricinātāj pelikti pie darba kam lielāks lietderības koeficients...  ::

----------


## bbarda

Nu jā,tā laikam ir.Vis taka izmiris,varētu kāds ko intresantu iemest.

----------


## Raimonds1

Gribēju piebilst, ka paralēla kondensatora slēgums samazina kopistiskā akumulatora/kondensatora  strāvas avota iekšējo pretestību, līdz ar to pie strauja patērina, visādām starta strāvām akumulators tiek atslogots, ka ietekmē tā uzlādes ciklu skaitu.

----------


## bbarda

Akumulātorus es domāju izmantot tikai rezervei,jāpaintresējas bijušajā darba vietā mētājas veca kondensatoru iekārta kas strādāja lai novērstu tīklā strauju kritienu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pēc kādas shēmas liksi?

----------


## bbarda

Vel pagaidām svārstos,vel zināšanu par maz,ģeneri taisīšu pēc krievu ieteikuma,no asinhronā motora,shēma ir tāda dīvaina bet mēģināšu.

----------


## Raimonds1

CIK kW un kam pietrūkst un cik ilgi tos kW vajag? 3kW ik pa 20 sekundēm reizi 2 minūtēs vai kā?

----------


## bbarda

Pēc tavām domām ,ja mājās vienīgais ko varu atļauties riskēt lietot tā ir veļas mašīna 1,5kw,3 kw tāda doma ir,izmantošana atkarīga no vējiem kādiem būs manos spēkos tikt klāt tur augšā.vairāk vajag apsildei.Benzinģeneris baigi sāpīgi sanāk,vidēji 12 stundās noēd 8 litri.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tu vari nepuuleeties piemurgot kondensatorus klaat pie veedzineeju energjijas uzkraashanas probleemas, nav tie tur lietderiigi vai vajadziigi.




> 3kW ik pa 20 sekundēm reizi 2 minūtēs vai kā?


 raimondinj debiilais, nu paskaties apkaart savaa pasha maajelee - vai tev ir jebkaads pateereetaajs ar taada veida darbiibas rezhiimu? Ja nav, tad kaada slimiiba tevi spiezh fantazeet plaanpraatiibas?

----------


## Raimonds1

::   cik zināms, tad Bārda metina.

----------


## bbarda

Ne tikai metinu,ir lentzāģis,lentu asināmais,zeimeris,kompresors,koka virpa,metāla virpa,rokas instrumenti(urbjmašīna,fleksis,frēze)Tāka darbināt man ir ko tikai nav ar ko,Pagaidēm lētākais variants ir vējš.

----------


## bbarda

Būtu man lūgums-iztiksim bez apvainojumiem un uzbraucieniem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja, tiem visiem aķi neuzliksi.
Iekšdedzes generatoriem gan ir variantu varianti. Piemēram, propāna vai dīzeļa uz uzsildītas rapšu eļlas. Tāpat koksnes pārtvaice un vecs fofāgena motors arī ir variants. Nekāda kosmosa tehno tā nav - ne pēc sarežģītības, ne izmaksām.

Interesantak ir ar metināmo - it kā ar 1.6kw pie 16V uz loku un 100A strāvas var metināt 3mm dzelzi, bet ja vajag ko niknāku, jāpiedomā, kā tos 0,5 -1-2 kW pieražot klāt vai iepriekš uzkrāt.

----------


## zzz

Da nu, viss kaa jau parasti, raimondinsh fantazee susanjiniskus murdzinjus (shis ir universaalais innovaators-muldonja absoluuti jebkuraa nozaree), gribeetaaji katraa zinjaa driikst meegjinaat vinja "padomiem" sekot, ja peec shaa "veertiigo padomu" izmeegjinaashanas gribeesiet ieshaut raimondinjam  pa gjiimi, nesakiet ka nebijaat briidinaati.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://iecavnieks.lv/?p=3947&lang=992
http://www.energolukss.lv/?news=191&lang=lv&nid=27
dabas gāzes ģeneratoru, viena kilovatstunda maksās aptuveni 12 santīmus (pie 75% slodzes). Izmantojot benzīna, dīzeļa vai propāna gāzes ģeneratoru būs jāmaksā 21– 31 santīms par kilovatstundu.

----------


## zzz

Par kondensatoru veertiigumu veejdzineeju energjijas uzkraashanai  - izveerstaakus susanjinismus uzraksti, raimondinj.  ::

----------


## bbarda

Kondensatoru iekārta būtībā neko neuzkrāj,bet neļauj tīklā taisit īslaicīgus lielus kritumus ,bet par to likšanu vēl jādomā jo ja iekārtai kaut kas uzkaras tad var pajukt visa elektroniskās iekārtas.tā jau ir gadījies.Citus ģeneru veidus negribu jo tur jāvelta daudz darba laiks,tie atkrīt,konkrēts mērķis ir vējģenis un matreāli arī jau viņam sākti vākt kopā.ģenerātoru sākšu taisīt otrajā decembra nedēļā.

----------


## MartinsDz

Teikšu atklāti esmu zaļš kā gurķis  ::  
Man radās tāds jautājums sakarā ar ģeneratoru (cik noprotu auto) kāpēc ir jāizvaro enkura ierosmes tinumi?
Es labāk viņus atstātu veselus un izmantotu Ģ izejas sprieguma kontrolē, lai nebūtu pēc tam jācīnās ar pārmērīgāk svārstībām (vēja iespaidā) teiksim no12-80V.  ::

----------


## Jon

Ar auto ģeneratoru "pa taisno" nekas nesanāks; tam vajag vismaz 5000 rpm pie slodzes. Pat ar divlāpstu rotoru tas nebūs iespējams. Jebkurš reduktors, savukārt, ienesīs pamatīgus zudumus un samazinās visai uzpariktei drošumu. Kāds vecs vīrelis savulaik nēsājās ar domu auto ģeneratora spriegumu pie maziem apgriezieniem dubultot un pat četrkāršot ar kondensatoru un diožu palīdzību, lai vismaz kaut ko iedzītu akumulatoru baterijā. Tā arī neesmu dzirdējis, ka viņam kas būtu sanācis ar auto ģeneratoriem. Vienīgais variants - direct drive daudzpolu lēngaitas mašīna.

----------


## bbarda

Auto ģenerātors  nederēs jo ar propeleri nedabūsi vajadzīgos apgriezienus vai nu jātaisa pamatīgs propelers un liels pārnesums,nav jāvaro bet savādākas formas jātaisa.Cik esmu vandījies pa visādiem forumiem visur iet vairumā runa par ģeņiem ar magnētiem bet es izvēlējos grūtāku variantu no asinhronā motora,pieliekas klāt vel viens tinums un jāpārtaisa īslēgtais rotors uz ierosmes rotoru.

----------


## next

Auto gjeneratora ierosmes spoles pretestiiba ir 3 omi.
Vairums entuziastu pareekjina cik jaudas tur aizies un izveelas pastaaviigos magneetus.

PS. Ierosmi principaa var arii nepaartaisiit (samierinaaties ar jaudas zudumu), palielinot enkura polu skaitu un atbilstoshi paarveidojot statora tinumus tas pats leengaitas direct drive iznaaks.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas viss ir jauki, bet kā pēc tam darbināsi motorus, metināmos un citu saimniecību? Ar ko uzkrāsi? Kā pārveidosi?

----------


## bbarda

Jautājums ir labs.Ja sanāks ar ģeni kā bij domāts tad nākamais etaps būs invertors,un steidzamākām gadījumam benzinģenerātors(jau labu laiku lietoju).Invertors kā tāds ir bet sadedzis (2 kw),nav aizsardzības pret pārslodzi.

----------


## MartinsDz

Parr to pumpēšanu atpakaļ Latenergo tīklā, radās vienkārša ideja par konvektoru ar vismaz 5KW jaudu un bez mikroprocesora ar vienkāršu PWM
shēmiņu uzmetu uz fiksu roku  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Vispār jau Latvenergo nevis Latenergo  ::

----------


## MartinsDz

šitā lieta mani ieinteresēja, kur varētu paskatīt materiālus par asinhronā motora pārbindēšanu un kādi motori derētu?

----------


## Mosfet

Cienijamo MartinsDz jums ir kaut kāds nojausma par invertiera uzbūvi un tām problēmām kas ir pie 5 kW jaudām. Vai tik nav parādijusies kāda www ar tekstu invertieris tas ir vienkārši. Diezgan jau daudz izmanto asinhronos ģeneratorus komplektā ar frekvenču pārveidotājiem un tad var strādat ari pie maziem apgriezieniem.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Ne tikai metinu,ir lentzāģis,lentu asināmais,zeimeris,kompresors,koka virpa,metāla virpa,rokas instrumenti(urbjmašīna,fleksis,frēze)Tāka darbināt man ir ko tikai nav ar ko,Pagaidēm lētākais variants ir vējš.


  jāpiedomā, vai šito visu ir obligāti darbināt no invertora, varbūt pa tiešo no 12 - 24 - 48V
te ir izvērsušies
par paralēli slēdzamajiem invertoriem
http://www.mastercity.ru/vforum/showthr ... 7&page=202
http://www.kvartet.biz/ru/equipment/vic ... oduct_id=2
http://www.solarhome.ru/ru/inverter/ste ... id2000.htm
http://www.inverta.ru/pdf/xdi_rus.pdf
google - инвертора параллельно
kaut kur te vai citā mastercity topikā varetu būt shēmas http://www.mastercity.ru/vforum/showthr ... 7&page=202

----------


## bbarda

Martinam DZ.Es stipri šaubos vai gribēsi domāt par 5kw  jo tur vajag vismaz 6 200ah akumulātorus un nez vai viņi zem 100 katrs būs.Latvenergo atpakaļ pumpēt varēsi  ja spēsi piedāvāt nevis kw bet mw!!Ja spēj to saražot tad ok,savādāk par to vari aizmirst.Palasi topiku no sākuma ,tur šis tas ir aprakstīts.Par parastajiem invertoriem iesaku aizmirst jo viņiem nav aizsardzības pret pārslodzi,piemērs iz dzīves-350w invertors nespēja palaist 90w leduskapi,starta brīdī sita ārā 40a drošinātājus,drošinātājs stāv invertoram ieejā,dators ,televizors strādā ok

----------


## bbarda

Martin ar kādu progu zīmēji shēmu?Mēģināju ielikt visio 2007 nekas nesanāk,konvertēt arī neļauj.Kaut kāda apgriazītā versija,2003 vismaz ļava konvertēt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Paņem fotoaparātu un apstrādā ar šo
http://picasa.google.lv/

Man gan liekas, ka katram no lietotajiem devaisiem vajadzēs kaut kadu savu risinajumu. Cik Tev ir volti uz 1 -1,5 - 2kW slodzi tās līnijas galā?

Piemēram, MIG/MAG  ja velk uz 1.5kW, bet vajadzētu vēl kādu 0.5-1kW klāt, jāpiedomā, kā viņu tur stabili un pareizi pieražot klāt.

Vai arī šāds http://www.kare.lv/catalog/index.php/ma ... rers_id,12 variants ar 50x lielāku resīveri gaisa motora piedziņai.

----------


## bbarda

Ja prasiji par latvenergo līniju,pie 2kw 180v.Ko iesaki griezt ar pneimo motoru???

----------


## MartinsDz

Zīmēju ar wisio 2003 pārkonvertēju uz JPG un gatavs  ::  
Manā uzmetuma doma ir tāda ka manuāli vari regulēt cik lielu jaudu pūst iekšā, pīķi utt.
Starp citu krievilā ir grāmata: http://mskd.ru/?id.22066.books.Svarochn ... o_prosto-2  pamatā ideja diezgan primitīva  ::  tapēc arī strādā bez problēmām  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Visu, kas jāgriež - fleksi, urbi, zēmeri utt.
Šitie ar 2 -  iem 9 L baloniem pie 300Atm ar velo vizinājās
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj0n28AtcDU
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... type=&aq=f
protams, tur visur vajag sertificētus meistarus
Cik tev tiem visiem aparātiem ir jaudas?

----------


## bbarda

Tie kompresori makitas lapā,viņi spiež līdz 12 br.300 br spiež ar speciāliem kompresoriem.ar kopresoriem liederība ļoti zema jo elektrības patēriņš lielāks nekā iegūtais. 2000 litru resiveru 40kw kompresors Ingersol pumpē 30min. Nerunāsim vairs par pneimoagergātiem,tas jautājums bija izsmelts stipri sen atpakaļ,bez manas piedalīšanās.Iepriekš savus nodomus jau izteicu un pieturēšos pie sava plāna.Tieši tādā veidā tapa pirmais pusautomāts,lentzāģis,lentu asinātājs un minivirpa un arī šoreiz pie tā pieturēšos.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tava izvēle ko un kā. Mazajiem 3 fāzu motoriem derēs šis
http://elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3814
viewtopic.php?t=3405

----------


## bbarda

Man visi mazie 3f motori strādā ar fāzes nobīdi tikai palaišanas brīdī atslēgšana notiek pēc veļasmašinas releja principa,virs 1kw mehāniska atslēgšana un virs 1kw cenšos izmantot vienfāzu motorus.iepriekš strādāju east metal par elektriķi.tad kad pieminēji pa telefonu metājgrišanu ,bija skaidrs par ko iet runa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Uz cik nokrīt spriegums, kad metini?
Tur jau visi padeves ātruma un loka sprieguma cipari aiziet ganībās.

----------


## bbarda

185-190,atkarīgs  ar cik voltiem metinu,mēģināju ar Telvinu140 metināt un visas dienasgaismas lampas dzisa ārā.Jā un kas tev no EAST METAL ir pazīstams???

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja. Jāizdomā, kā smuki virknē ar genģeri un trafu pieražot voltus 5 klāt.
East metal esmu bijis pāris reizes, kaut ko pasūtīju labi sen.

----------


## bbarda

viena lieta gan slikti,kad vel tur strādāju bija kontakti ar firmu Vestas un bija iespēja iegūt informāciju bet tad tas vel neintresēja.

----------


## bbarda

Voltus vel nebūtu problēma dabūt klāt bet jaudu gan.

----------


## bbarda

...

----------


## bbarda

Tadi mazi sikumi

----------


## Obsis

RE:""zzz rakstīja 22 Novembris 2009, 13:30 Par kondensatoru veertiigumu veejdzineeju energjijas uzkraashanai - izveerstaakus susanjinismus uzraksti, raimondinj. ""

Neesmu gluži raimondiņš, bet bez kondensatora patiešām LABU vēja dzinēju uztaisīt nevar vispār. Jo labākajiem DC alternatoriem kpd ir ap 60% un automašīnai pat 25%. Savukārt asinhronajam trīsfāzu dzinējam asinhronās ģenerācijas režīmā ap 95%. Nemaz nerunājot par to ka asinhroniķis maksā apmēram cik kW tik Ls desmiti, bet DC ir vismaz 10 reiz dārgāks.

Tātad asinhronā elektromotora ar `squirrel cage/beļičja kļetka` ieslēgšana ģenerēšanas režīmā iespējama divos variantos:

1)nosacījums (a) motors jāgriež vismaz par slīdes tiesu ātrāk par sinhrono frekvenci, cik motora režīmā tas ietu lēnāk par šo frekvenci. Piemēram, ja motors uztīts 850 rpm, bet griežxas ar 830 rpm, tad ģenerēšana sasniegs nominālo jaudu pie 870 rpm. Noteikums (b) motors jāpioeslēdz already eksistējošam tīklam Noteikums (c) tīkla sinhronajai jaudai jābūt ievērojami lielākai nekā motora saģenerētā asinhronā jauda. Pēdējie abi noteikumi parasti izpildās by default.

2)asinhronais ģenerators uz asinhronu slodzi: ilgu laiku tika uzskatīts, ka tas ir neiespējami, bet izrādās, ka ja ķēdei panāk reaktīvu (kapacitatīvu) slodzes raksturu, tad viss notiekās. Ja slinkums pašiem sarēķināt reaktances, var lietot empīrisko formuliņu no RPI (tagadējā TU) pāris gadus atpakaļ izdotās grāmatiņas - vēja ģeneratori un to elektroiekārtas.

3) Ja lietosi vienu vai otru metodi, tad regulators VISPĀR nav vajadzīgs: tīkls iegriež spārnu, un tāpēc tīklu jāatslēdz ar releju, lai nekuļ stāvošu gaisu. Tikko kā sasniegti pareizie apgriezieni, tā jo lielāks vējš, jo lielāku already sasinhronizētu enerģijas daudzumu šamais iepūš tīklā. Un apgriezienus pārsniegt nemaz nevar, jo motors ražos tādu strāvu, ka lāpstas aktīvi bremzēsies. Vinīgi derētu kontrolēt vai nu strāvu, vai motora T(C).

----------


## Obsis

Tiem kas nesaprata - otrajā slēgumā paralēli slodzei ir jāslēdz kondiņš (trīsfāzu ķēdē trīs kondiņi), orientējoši 10 līdz 400 mikroFaradi atkarībā no visa kā.

----------


## zzz

Obsi, raimondinsh churaaja karstu (laida siltu) par batcapiem, mazliet pavisam galiigi cita opera.

----------


## Raimonds1

Bārdam ar viņa 180 voltiem pie 2kW slodzes ir pavisam cita problēma - kā pieražot klāt 0,5 -1- 2kW vai uzkrāt no ta paša ""1.5kW""tīkla un tad atdot ilgākā vai isākā laika.

http://afstrinity.com/
šim kā reiz ir tas batcap un aķis, kas kopā nodrošina tās pīķa jaudas.


MIG/MAG metināmā sakarā piemēram  trūkstošo puskilovatu var mierīgi pieražot klāt ar ģengeri vai ar ieriekš uzlādētu batcapu un pārveidotāju. 2 enerģijas avotu slēgums, viens ar 6V taisngriezi un kondensatoru no ģengera, otrs no tā švakā tīkla.  Tā kā ar genģeri ražotais nesakritīs fāzē, tad jāievieš taisngriezis zemsprieguma ķēdē.

http://www.aquaewp.com/pdf/Technology%2 ... ev%201.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peak_demand

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tevis citeetaas reklaaminjas shur tur melo kaa sunji. Tu pats personiigi droshi vien esi vienkaarshi stulbenis, kas nejeedz izanalizeet kas un kaa, bet nekompetence nav tev nekaads attaisnojums.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispārējs ieskats par jaudas, masas, pīķa jaudas sakarībām tur ir.

----------


## zzz

Ir ir. Tikai ja kaads no vejdzineeju taisiitaajiem uz tavaam reklaamaam pavilcies, arii njems un nopirks to batcapu, tad peecaak vispaareejam ieskatam vinsh gribees izgreznot raimondinja gjiimi.  :: 

Vprochem ko ta nu innovaators pats nav kaadu batcapu pagraabis un nodemonstreejis taa veertiigumu, bet meegjina citiem tos priekus uzvelt?

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir gan nopircis, gan izpētījis. gan ne šo
http://www.batcap.net/Products/BatCapPr ... fault.aspx
taču šī te mazākajiem radiniekiem viss apmēram atbilst

kas attiecas uz augšminētās vārgās 240V (180 pie ""2kW"" tomēr) līnijas papildus jaudas uzkrāsanu/pieražosanu klāt, tad te gan ir plašs darba lauks.

----------


## zzz

Nju nju, siikaak siikaak bazarinjus raimondinj.

Kuru modeliiti tad nopirki, cik sablekjoji, cik miskastiitei izcenojums par uzkraato energjijas vieniibu koa?  :: 


Otrs: nu tur tiem taviem pontu batcapiem vispaar adekvaati datasheeti eksistee? dzimtaa maajslapa aijajijai taadi lohu smukumi vien ir, kur *piii* informaacija nopietniem inzhenieriem?

----------


## bbarda

Neizdodas man no 2007 visio pārkonvertēt lai ieliktu ķīniešu brīnumu,iepriekš ieliktie ne gluži ir tie varianti par kuriem es domāju.Pagaidām nav man pieejami citi varianti kā dabūt zīmējumu iekšā.

----------


## zzz

Printskriins no taa kreisaa visio arii nestraadaa?

----------


## bbarda

Šitā ir studentu versija,vecajam kopim ir 2003 ar to nebij nekādu problēmu.

----------


## zzz

a) vai konverteejamaa bilde ir lielaaka par 1 ekraanu?

b) vai printscreen taustinsh straadaa (peec tam ctrl-v uz paintu un konvertee kaa gribi)

c) ja tur studentu versijai kaadaa izsmalcinaataa veidaa printscreens ir noblokjeets, tad eksistee tak arii haljavnij visio vieweri

----------


## bbarda

Mēģināšu.

----------


## bbarda

Izmet logā-http://elfa.lv/forum/posting.php?mode=reply&f=1&sid=9e187e19643842d7f99942074d8249a5&t=4055

----------


## Delfins

takš paņem jebkuru ImageSave printerid vai PDF un drukā uz to.. nafig kaut kāds printscreen.
šitie PDF loti labi noder ari kad shemas druka, parbauda vai ir kartiba bilde.

----------


## abergs

> Neizdodas man no 2007 visio pārkonvertēt lai ieliktu ķīniešu brīnumu


 Pamēģini:
http://www.techsmith.com/screen-capture.asp
kvalitāte diezgan s*****, bet labāk nekā nekas...

----------


## bbarda

uzmetu  shēmu tam ķīniešu brīnumu,vēl pie rotora nāk klāt šaurs magnēta grēdzens,pēc manām domām tas domāts ierosmei un tad tālāk strādā regulātors,griežot uz 500 ob/min no atsevišķā tinuma nāk ārā 30v,200 ob/min aptuveni 15v.Kad iznāks izjaukt pacentīšos nofotgrāfēt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu, izdomāji kā pie saviem garantētajiem pusotra kilovata pieražot vēl kādu?

----------


## zzz

raimondinj-innovaator, tev bazaarinji par batcapiem konkreetaakos skaitljos jaaiemieso.

- kuru batcapu modeli esi nopircis un testeejis?

- kaada tam ir cenas/uzglabaataa energjijas daudzuma attieciiba?

- kur ir batcapu datasheeti, kuros buutu uzraadiiti to parametri, kas nepiecieshami, meegjinot tos pielietot jebkaadiem nopietnaakiem meerkjiem?

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai tad tas nav cienījamo mācībspēku uzdevums?
Studentiem izstrādat apmēram tāda tipa darbiņus:
Dažāda tipa akumulatoru un backup kondensatoru tipa DC/DC pārveidotāju darbības salīdzinošs raksturojums. Pārveidotāja efektivitāte pie backup kondensatoru pazemināta sprieguma izlādes beigās.
Teorētiskā aprēķinātā un praktiskā enerģijas izmantošana.
Backup kondensatoru iekšējas pretestības ietekme uz paralēli slēgta akumulatora uzlādes ciklu skaitu pie neregulāri palielinātām slodzēm un atkārtotām izlādēm.

Uzdod un lai darbojas.
Vai tad enerģētika nav aktualitāte vispārībā?

----------


## zzz

Taks. 

suchka raimondinsh izvairaas atbildeet uz konkreetiem tehniskiem jautaajumiem.

Samelojies, ka batcapu pircis un testeejis?

----------


## Raimonds1

Cienītais esmu gan pircis, gan pārbaudījis, gan tikai auto domātos pāris faradu kapacitātes,  bet vai šāda tipa darbiņi tiek uzdoti studentiem>?
Tie taču kaut kad projektēs stop-start vai hibrīdu vāģus, enerģijas rezervēšanas sistēmas un tamlīdzīgu saminiecību.

Starp citu batcapus ir pārbaudījuši ne tikai ekstrēmā hibridkāra inženeiri, bet arī F1!

----------


## zzz

Datasheetus, suchka raimondinj.  :: 

Tas, kas tur meetaajas maajas lapaa, ir kraasainas bildiites lohiem.

Un cenas/uzkraataas energjijas attieciibu, innovaator.  ::

----------


## bbarda

Kaut kāds murgs nemaz visas jpg bildes nevar pievienot.paliek balts ekrāns un viss,tādā adresē paliek.posting.php?mode=reply&f=1&t=4055    Un ne vienmēr komentus var pievienot.

----------


## abergs

> visas jpg bildes nevar pievienot


 Formātā *.gif vismaz nav jāzīlē pievienosies vai nē...

----------


## bbarda

Tas varētu derēt <<Jodix>>

----------


## bbarda

.....

----------


## bbarda

....

----------


## bbarda

.....

----------


## jodix

> Tas varētu derēt <<Jodix>>


 Šī shēma nav paredzēta sajūgšanai ar Latvenergo tīklu, bet gan autonomai darbībai, tāpēc man tā īsti neder.
Katrā ziņā, paldies par infu!

Tiklīdz man pašam būs vērā ņēmami rezultāti, tā padalīšos ar sameistaroto  ::

----------


## bbarda

No latvenergo tev ļaus tikai ņemt nevis atpakaļ pumpēt,ja pats uz savu galvu mēģināsi iedzīvosies tikai tiesas prāvās.Par to esmu sen jau intresējies.Ja vari LE piedāvāt megawatos tad vari mēģināt.
Bet manas domas ka oligarhi to nepieļaus.

----------


## Delfins

imho dzīvē tiek pierādīts - jo vienkāršāk - jo lētāk un stabilāk.
nu pofig, ka būs papildus līnijas apgaismošanai. Toties zināsi, ka 100% nekur nekas nedegs un "teorētiski" jāpīko būs tikai par leduskapi/veļasmašīnu/TV/(apkuri). kas jau ir OK - ierīces, kas strādā relatīvi maz.

ja grib reāli taupīt, jāupgreido visas savas iekārtas - CRT -> LCD, vecais leduskapis uz jauno atdalito un t.t.  Ekonomija tieši šeit visvairāk parādās, bet ja vēl tiksi vaļā no apgaismojuma tad vispār kūl.

----------


## Raimonds1

Laikam tomer te jārealizē pretējs process - kā piebarot to pusotra kilovata līniju atsevišķiem devaisiem.

kā dažu voltu virknes avotu pusautomātam, kā paralēlu enerģijas avotu 1f -3f pārveidotāja taisngriezim pirms invertora un kā sinhrozizetu paralēlu iekārtu 50Hz maiņstrāvai.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Runājot par to vēja ģenerātoru un mājas tīklu, es darītu vienkāršāk - iegādāties pa lēto 3 fāzu asinhrono elektromotoru ar jaudu 1...2 kW ja motors ir ar 380 / 220 V tinumiem, tad tinumus saslēdz trīstūrī un pieslēdz klāt kondensātoru - tā it kā to motoru darbinātu no vienfāzes tīkla... tālāk to motoru uztādītu mastā ar vēja turbīnu un reduktoru... lai motors pārietu ģeneratora režīmā, tas jāgriež ātrāk par sinhrono ātrumu... nevajadzēs ne inverorus, ne sinhronizāciju... ( ģeneratoru ierosina un sinhronizē tīkls ), vel nepieciešams uztādīt ātruma releju - līdz ko apgriezieni ir virs sinhronā, tā to motoru ( kas ir kā ģenerators ), pieslēdz 1 f tīklam... varat arī pamēģināt ar 750 un 500 W asinhroniem motoriem...
Runājot par to benzīna ģeneratoru, varētu pamēģināt to pārbūvēt uz koksa gāzi - darbināt to ar koksnes atkritumiem, šķeldu, granulām utt.

----------


## bbarda

Par to asinhrono motoru man doma arī bij,tikai rotors biku savādāks.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Par to asinhrono motoru man doma arī bij,tikai rotors biku savādāks.


 tur to rotoru nevajag mainīt... jebkurš asinhronais elektromotors spēj darboties kā ģenerators, ja tas pieslēgts tīklam un to griež ātrāk, nekā tas griežas motora režīmā... ( ātrāk par sinhrono ātrumu ) tas šķiet neticami, bet tas tā ir...

----------


## bbarda

Par to asinhrono motoru ir taisnība,man vienkārši ir 2kw ģeneris ar tītu rotoru,doma ir taisīt tādu pašu bet niknāku.

----------


## Kanibaals

> Ir gan nopircis, gan izpētījis. gan ne šo
> http://www.batcap.net/Products/BatCapPr ... fault.aspx


 Batcap nav un nesatur kondensatorus. Tas ir tikai reklāmas triks, tie ir parasti AGM akumulatori ar mazu iekšējo pretestību(un plānām platēm), kā iemesla pēc ir "salīdzināti" ar kondensatoru. Sen jau tie ir izjaukti un tas ir pierādīts, pameklē netā, tapēc ne velti nekur nav specifikācijas. Akumulators nav tikai Supercap 100 un megacap 150.




> The XSTATIC® BATCAP® is a *battery* that has a discharge rate of a capacitor.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.gizmag.com/formula-one-kers/11324/

KERS to draw 60 Kw of energy from the rear axle on the car, which can be stored up to a total of 400kJ (111 watt hour) of energy per lap, to be reused in the form of a 'boost' button. In effect the system uses regeneration to collect and store energy during braking which allows the drivers to use 60 Kw (82 hp) for 6.6 seconds per lap. 

šim http://www.batcap.net/Products/MegaCap1 ... fault.aspx
bija 50F,  16V,   0,92kg, 1.5625Wh ( 5625J) labi sen.

----------


## zzz

Taks susanjin raimondinj, ziimeeshanaas ar eletrisko autinju shai teemaa ir galiigi garaam, pavelkot striipu apakshaa taviem murdzinjiem par batcapiem:

- tie ir vienkaarshi svina akji (kurus ja nu vajag var draateet ar lielaaku izlaades straavu whatever. Kas nafig nahren nav vajadziigs normaalai veejdzineeja energjijas uzkraashanas sisteemai) 

- sagaidaamais ciklu skaits kaa jau svina akjiem

- cena diezgan baisa.

Sleedziens: raimondinsh suchka kaarteejo reizi samuldeejies un murgojis maldinoshus un nekompetentus piedaavaajumus.

----------


## bbarda

Raimond cenas izliec.

----------


## bbarda

Nu kā īsti palika ar cenu???

----------


## bbarda

Nu visi ir pazuduši.Ignalīna aizklapēta,gaidāms cenu leciens.Vai tad nav vairs nekādu ideju ko izlikt apspriešanai?Daudzas galvas tomēr spēj vairāk nekā viena!

----------


## Raimonds1

Un kāda jēga?   :: 

nem un lasi
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2147&start=540
search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&keywords=v%C4%93ja&start=105
search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&keywords=saules&start=60
Parādījies  šis -Pneimo-hidrauliskais enerģijas uzkrāšanas variants

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-part ... /printable

----------


## Andrejs

ja nu kādam interesē:
http://all4ships.metalurgs.lv/items.php ... =9&lang=lv

nejauši atrasts...

----------


## bbarda

Šodiem intreses pēc paekspermentēju ar elektro motoriem,viens 500w 2800ob/min otrs  1kw 1400ob/min,500niekam 20mm skriemelis 1kw 45mm, m2 caur skaitītāju,palaidu m1 pec tam m2 caur ķīļsiksnu,kad atbrīvoju siksnu skaitītājs griezās pareizajā virzienā bet kad piespriegoju skaitītājs sāka griezties uz otru pusi,vienīgais vel vajadzēja ielikt skaitītāju kopēju.uzzīmēju apmēram shēmu kā saslēgts,spriegumu nesanāca izmērīt testeris nobrucis.

----------


## Tārps

Ieteicu pārāk neaizrauties ar līdzīgiem eksperimentiem, jo tīklā tiek dzīts sprieguma kroplis, un ja kāds no kaimiņiem par ko sūdzēsies L..energo, tad tagad ir likums, kas atļauj atslēgt tevi no L..energo tīkla par traucējumu radīšanu, nebrīdinot. 
    Bija gadījums, kad pat televizors dzina tīklā atpakaļ kroplu (daudzkāršotu) frekvenci, un jaunie elektroniskie skaitītāji klientiem sāka skaitīt 3 reizes vairāk. Protams- neviens ar to nebija mierā.
    Ideja jau laba un pareiza, tikai vajadzētu aizdomāties par to, kādēļ ir izgudroti, un pa īstam tiek lietoti, pavisam citas konstrukcijas ģeneratori !!!

----------


## Delfins

http://www.2v.lv/index.php/tehnoloijas/ ... s-biznesam

Google iesaistās energijas jomā. negribēju taisīt jaunu topiku, just iepostēju. Ja google ķerās, tad ķerās ar visām rokām kājām  ::

----------


## bbarda

> Ieteicu pārāk neaizrauties ar līdzīgiem eksperimentiem, jo tīklā tiek dzīts sprieguma kroplis, un ja kāds no kaimiņiem par ko sūdzēsies L..energo, tad tagad ir likums, kas atļauj atslēgt tevi no L..energo tīkla par traucējumu radīšanu, nebrīdinot. 
>     Bija gadījums, kad pat televizors dzina tīklā atpakaļ kroplu (daudzkāršotu) frekvenci, un jaunie elektroniskie skaitītāji klientiem sāka skaitīt 3 reizes vairāk. Protams- neviens ar to nebija mierā.
>     Ideja jau laba un pareiza, tikai vajadzētu aizdomāties par to, kādēļ ir izgudroti, un pa īstam tiek lietoti, pavisam citas konstrukcijas ģeneratori !!!


 Lielajā līnijā tāpat visādas kroplības ir un uz mazās esmu vienīgais.Kad sāku topikā piedalīties reti man mājās rozetē sasniedza 200V,šodien un vakar pamērīju,vakar bija 280,šodien no rīta 210,tagad vakarā 245,cik zinu uz lielās līnijas ir maziņi patērētāji,es esmu otrs lielākais patērētājs.

----------


## juris90

> Ieteicu pārāk neaizrauties ar līdzīgiem eksperimentiem, jo tīklā tiek dzīts sprieguma kroplis, un ja kāds no kaimiņiem par ko sūdzēsies L..energo, tad tagad ir likums, kas atļauj atslēgt tevi no L..energo tīkla par traucējumu radīšanu, nebrīdinot. 
>     Bija gadījums, kad pat televizors dzina tīklā atpakaļ kroplu (daudzkāršotu) frekvenci, un jaunie elektroniskie skaitītāji klientiem sāka skaitīt 3 reizes vairāk. Protams- neviens ar to nebija mierā.
>     Ideja jau laba un pareiza, tikai vajadzētu aizdomāties par to, kādēļ ir izgudroti, un pa īstam tiek lietoti, pavisam citas konstrukcijas ģeneratori !!!
> 
> 
>  Lielajā līnijā tāpat visādas kroplības ir un uz mazās esmu vienīgais.Kad sāku topikā piedalīties reti man mājās rozetē sasniedza 200V,šodien un vakar pamērīju,vakar bija 280,šodien no rīta 210,tagad vakarā 245,cik zinu uz lielās līnijas ir maziņi patērētāji,es esmu otrs lielākais patērētājs.


 tev spuldzīšu krājumi droši vien majas tagat ir ja jau rozete ir 280v
un par tiem motoriem es ari biju iedomajies ka ta varetu darit un dzit elektribu atpakaļ, bet tagad skaititaji negriešas atpakaļ.

----------


## bbarda

Ar motoriem var nemēģināt,atdeve ir nebūtiska,no 1 kw nepilni 100w.Tas nav ieguvums.Par lampiņām kads 100 vēl būs palicis.Nu jā es ar vecjiem skaitītājiem spēlejos.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Ja prasiji par latvenergo līniju,pie 2kw 180v.


   te arī ir risinājums - pāris sildelementi un spriegums no 280V būs 230V

----------


## bbarda

> Ja prasiji par latvenergo līniju,pie 2kw 180v.
> 
> 
>    te arī ir risinājums - pāris sildelementi un spriegums no 280V būs 230V


 Gudri!!!Un kurš tad rēķinu maksās????Labi ja uzliktu sildelementu un līnijā no manis neatkarīgi nokrīt uz 180V.Un ko tad???

----------


## Raimonds1

Visērtākais, protams ir šāds  http://www.voltage-converter-transforme ... lizer.html vai arī 2kW autotransformators, ja iespējams - ar kādu elektronisku vadību. Tas nozīmētu visiem patēretājiem aizsardzibu no paaugstināta sprieguma. Tas, protams maksā naudu.
Var arī citādi - patērētaji ir dažādi, piemēram, 30W kvēldiega lampu no paaugstināta sprieguma var aizsargāt ar pārsimt omu 10W pretestību virknē. Ja nu lieto to sildelementu variantu, tad tam, protams, var uzlikt kādu elektronisku shēmiņu, kas , atkarībā no patērētās jaudas pieslēdz/atslēdz dažādas jaudas. Domāju, ka viens 800W režīmā darbināts elektriskais radiators pasargās TV un citas ierīces no tiem 280voltiem. Protams, ta ir tavas elektroapgādes specifika, cik tieši lielas jaudas lietot, kad skatās tv  :: 

Protams, vislabāk, īpaši elektronikai atsevišķi uztīt simtvatu trafiņu un viss.

----------


## Tārps

Parasti tādas sprieguma svārstības novēro, ja līnijai nav kārtībā nulles vads. Spriegums svārstās atkarībā no slodzes vienā vai otrā fāzē. Galu galā trafiņā sekundārajā pusē tinumi slēgti zvaigznes slēgumā ar zemētu neitrāli ( viduspunktu). Vajag pamērīt nulles vada potenciālu pret zemi dažādos brīžos, tas arī visu parādīs.

----------


## bbarda

Man stāv parastais starpfāzu transformātors,nule kā tāda nav,rozetē indikātors abas spailēs spilgti deg.

----------


## Gints_lv

> Man stāv parastais starpfāzu transformātors,nule kā tāda nav,rozetē indikātors abas spailēs spilgti deg.


 Kas Tu vecrīgā dzīvo ?

----------


## bbarda

Netālu no Dobeles.

----------


## Tārps

Tad jau Tev ir parastais L..energo  pieslēgums, kur pie 20kV līnijas trafiņš pieslēgts trījstūrī , bet patērētāju puse 400V - zvaigznē. Tev ir divas iespējas- zvanīt L..energo un prasīt savest līniju 24 stundu laikā kārtībā, vai pašam ierīkot pamatīgu zemējumu pie sava ievada, bet tad Tev jārēķinās ar to , ka ar savu zemi barosi arī citus patērētājus. Visu pirms gan pārbaudi savu ievadu, vai pašam nav kur nulle atdegusi vai nooksidējusies. Ļoti iespējams, ka Tev ir vēl aluminija vadi , un tad tie bieži oksidējas kontaktā ar citu metālu. Izskatās, ka pieskrūvēts, bet īsta kontakta nav, nerunājot nemaz par gadījumu, ja savīti aluminijs ar varu. Ieteiktu izmērīt spriegumu un potenciālu pret zemi pašā ievadā, nu tas ir tūlīt aiz skaitītāja, kur nu var piekļūt. Var būt ir iespēja piekļūt pat mājas pievadam. Nullei jau nu noteikti nevajadzētu spīdēt indikatorā.

----------


## bbarda

> Tad jau Tev ir parastais L..energo  pieslēgums, kur pie 20kV līnijas trafiņš pieslēgts trījstūrī , bet patērētāju puse 400V - zvaigznē. Tev ir divas iespējas- zvanīt L..energo un prasīt savest līniju 24 stundu laikā kārtībā, vai pašam ierīkot pamatīgu zemējumu pie sava ievada, bet tad Tev jārēķinās ar to , ka ar savu zemi barosi arī citus patērētājus. Visu pirms gan pārbaudi savu ievadu, vai pašam nav kur nulle atdegusi vai nooksidējusies. Ļoti iespējams, ka Tev ir vēl aluminija vadi , un tad tie bieži oksidējas kontaktā ar citu metālu. Izskatās, ka pieskrūvēts, bet īsta kontakta nav, nerunājot nemaz par gadījumu, ja savīti aluminijs ar varu. Ieteiktu izmērīt spriegumu un potenciālu pret zemi pašā ievadā, nu tas ir tūlīt aiz skaitītāja, kur nu var piekļūt. Var būt ir iespēja piekļūt pat mājas pievadam. Nullei jau nu noteikti nevajadzētu spīdēt indikatorā.


 Man ir šitāds slēgums,zemējumu pats esmu salicis pie ēkām, mazais patērētājs esmu vienīgais.

----------


## next

Man liekas ka lauku zemsprieguma tiiklos neitraale pie transformatora ir zemeeta vienmeer.
Ja kam zinaami iznjeemumi, luudzu labot (tikai ja zinjas 100% droshas).

PS. Cik vadu staabaa pie maajas pienaak?

----------


## Tārps

Tad jau iznāk , ka Tev ir 3x220 V līnija, jeb varbūt tomēr 230 V ar to stabā uzkarināto "mugursomu" ?  Neesmu gan dzirdējis, ka ārpus pilsētu teritorijas būtu 10 kV līnijas, jeb varbūt tas ir vidējā sprieguma kabelis ? Visādi interesanti !!!

----------


## bbarda

> Tad jau iznāk , ka Tev ir 3x220 V līnija, jeb varbūt tomēr 230 V ar to stabā uzkarināto "mugursomu" ?  Neesmu gan dzirdējis, ka ārpus pilsētu teritorijas būtu 10 kV līnijas, jeb varbūt tas ir vidējā sprieguma kabelis ? Visādi interesanti !!!


 Nevaru foto dabūt iekšā(par lielu)Tikai no telefona,bet nav kvalitāte.grūti saskatāms.

----------


## Tārps

Jā , jā tur ir tikai 2 vidējā sprieguma fāzes. Nu tipiska parasta 1f transformatora shēma. Ko tikai visu neizdomā ! No vienas puses , ja tev ir pieslēgums bez zemētas neitrāles, esi laimīgs cilvēks - gluži kā arzemēs, bet no otras puses tas Latvijā ir kas jauns . Nezinu kā ar drošību no otras puses, ja kas notiek ar augstsprieguma puses tinumu vai pievadu - iespējas dabūt savā tīklā tos 10 vai 20 kV. Vajadzētu jau nu būt tam sekundārajam tinumam zemētam. Vari veikt mazu eksperimentu - izmēri vienam un otram vadam spriegumu pret zemi un pamēģini ar kādu spuldzi , piemēram, ieslēgt starp vienu un otru vadu un zemi.
  Pēc likuma spriegums var atšķirties no standarta ( 230 V ) par + - 10%. Tad nu rēķini pats. Ja ir ārpus šīm robežām, tad jāprasa L..energo lai normalizē un piegādā kvalitatīvu spriegumu.

----------


## Texx

> No vienas puses , ja tev ir pieslēgums bez zemētas neitrāles, esi laimīgs cilvēks - gluži kā arzemēs, bet no otras puses tas Latvijā ir kas jauns .


 Var par šo sīkāk? Ārzemēs neitrāle ir nesazemēta? Un kur tur tas labums?

----------


## Tārps

Viss ir vienkārši. Tur visur ir 5 vadu sistēma , un tā pa īstam no paša trafa. Nulle ir nulle un zeme ir zeme. Ja pieskaries fāzei, tad esi kā putns uz drāts. Kārtīgi vari norauties tikai ja nokļūsti starp fāzēm vai fāzi un nulli. No turienes jau arī nāk tie 5 dzīslu kabeļi, kad darba nulle ir atdalīta no zemes. Mūsu monopolists gan par to vēl nedomā.
  Stāsta, ka agrāk arī PSRS kalnu rajonos neitrāle bija nezemēta, kā tagad - nezinu. No turienes jau arī tie standarta motori 220/380 V un cita tehnika, pat televizori. Viņiem bija 3x220V starp fāzēm.

----------


## bbarda

Pāris gadu atpakaļ tābija problēma,ka nebija nulle,pie katra negaisa tika kaut kas sadedzināts,tad kad tika regulāri sadedzināti gan tv gan radio aparatūra ,es pats paņēmu uzliku un sazemēju trafu,ja atmiņa neviļ vienā bija 80V otrā 110 vai 127 tas ir mērot pret zemi un tad 80V izvadu savienoju ar zemi,pēc tā pārstāja degt aparatūra un nesita,kad vel nebija sazemēts 4gadīgais dēlēns negāja pie krāna rokas mazgāt,nācās arī mājai zemējuma kontūru taisīt.Gadu atpakaļ trafs sadega un kad apmainīja ,uzlika visu identiski atpakaļ,izņemot to ka uzlika resnāku zemējumu.Trafs var pavilkt tikai 2kw un viss,pie 20A trafs sāk vārīties.Daudz šitādi trafi itkā vairs nav palikuši,tādi trafi ir bijušajām dzelzceļa mājām ārpus pilsētas.Jaudas palielinājumu esmu prasījis bet ateikts tika dēļ tā ka esmu uz trafa vienīgais patērētājs,nesmu rentabls.Tāds bija pamatojums.Līdzīgas sistēmas trafi ir Vecrīgā,bez nules vada.Ja nesazemētu vienu izvadu,tikai trafa korpusu,tad no veļas mašīnas var diezgan labi norauties un pati veļasmašīna taisa visādus gļukus.Vienīgā problēma-dukas trūkums.

----------


## Raimonds1

Problēma ir 220V/220V atsaites trafa neesamība.

----------


## bbarda

> Problēma ir 220V/220V atsaites trafa neesamība.


 Raimond1 tu vispār lasīji par ko gāja runa??

----------


## Raimonds1

> ...tika regulāri sadedzināti gan tv gan radio aparatūra ... 4gadīgais dēlēns negāja pie krāna rokas mazgāt...tad no veļas mašīnas var diezgan labi norauties un pati veļasmašīna taisa visādus gļukus.


  nu šito izlasīju.

----------


## bbarda

> ...tika regulāri sadedzināti gan tv gan radio aparatūra ... 4gadīgais dēlēns negāja pie krāna rokas mazgāt...tad no veļas mašīnas var diezgan labi norauties un pati veļasmašīna taisa visādus gļukus.
> 
> 
>   nu šito izlasīju.


 80V izvadu savienoju ar zemi,pēc tā pārstāja degt aparatūra un nesita,

----------


## janis2010

kļūda

----------


## SoWhat

Kad ģenerators, regulators un invertors ir gatavs, kāds zin, kā īsti notiek pieslēgšana LE tīklam? Esmu dzirdējis, ka tur ir kaut kāds konkurss. Un vai tiešām viņi ļaus pieslēgt paštaisītas iekārtas? Visdrīzāk prasīs sertifikāciju. Un cik tā pieslēgšana varētu maksāt? Kāds zin kur ir pieejams nolikums un normatīvie dokumenti?

----------


## ivog

Slinkums gari rakstīt. Mikroģeneratoru pislēgšanas kārtība ir pieejama Sadales tīkla mājas lapā. Par paštaisīta un nesertificēta invertora pieslēgšanu aizmirsti, to neviens NEĻAUS! Konkurss ir tikai par obligātā iepirkuma atļaujas saņemšanu, bet tas uz tevi droši vien neaatiecas, ja vien nedomā tos pāris desmitus kWh, kas paliks pāri, tirgot Latvenergo.

----------


## defs

Man domajās,ka mums jau valsts ir mežoņi,kas grib nopelnīt paši uz katru iedzīvotāju,pat neko  nedarot. tūbē bija video,kur ģenerators griež atpakaļ skaitītāju.Vecis pēc tam,kad vajag,slēdz iekšā savus patērētājus un rezultātā maksā mazāk.Saražoto akumulē /ja tā drīkst izteikties/ elektriskajā tīklā. Un tad atkrīt visādi akumulatori un tādas pariktes.Labi-sertificēts konverters un ģenerators.Njā,bet te jau nav Amerika...

----------


## ivog

> tūbē bija video,kur ģenerators griež atpakaļ skaitītāju.Vecis pēc tam,kad vajag,slēdz iekšā savus patērētājus un rezultātā maksā mazāk.Saražoto akumulē /ja tā drīkst izteikties/ elektriskajā tīklā.


 Vispār jau pie mums arī tādu likumu bīda. Bet šajā gadījumā šāds ģenerējošs patērētājs rada Sadales tīklam zināmas izmaksas, kuras tad viņam arī vajadzētu segt. Pretējā gadījumā tās sedz pārējie lietotāji caur tarifu. Vai tas būtu godīgi?  Ja šo jautājumu sakārto, tad ST nebūs nekas pretī arī sniegt akumulatora pakalpojumus.

----------


## Delfins

Atradu netā, 1800$

http://www.gogreensolar.com/products/pl ... -power-kit



> One 250 watt solar power kit in average conditions will produce 1 kWh (kilowatt hour) of electricity per day


 Šis ir patiešām domāts, tur kur nav iespējas pieslēgt elektrību. Tā kā parēķini un padomā - 10 santīmi/dienā, 36 Ls/gadā, atpelnās tikai 25 gados pie konst. tarifa.

PS: uzsvars nevis uz cenu, bet outputu - 250W saules paneļi = 1kWh/day

----------


## SoWhat

mana ideja bija tieshi shaada - gjeneratoru piesleegt pa taisno tiiklam un tirgot LE par dubulto tarifu nemaz nepeerkot akumulatorus, kuri iisteniibaa maksaa tikpat ja ne daargaak kaa pats gjenerators. Kaads ir ar shaadu proceduuru saskaaries?

----------


## Delfins

Cik var noprast no šī:  http://hho.miga.lv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=168

un šī: http://www.em.gov.lv/em/2nd/em/2nd/em/2nd/?cat=22688

Tad ne no viena vairs nepirks - kvotas izpirktas uz "normālu tarifu"  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> tūbē bija video,kur ģenerators griež atpakaļ skaitītāju


 Kādreiz "Latgalītē" pieprasītākais rīks bija transformators "atpakaļ griešanai". Laikam tāpēc LE steidzīgi salika visur _Schlumbergerus_ ar sprūdu.

----------


## ivog

> Laikam tāpēc LE steidzīgi salika visur _Schlumbergerus_ ar sprūdu.


 Tas bija tikai viens no iemesliem un ne pats būtiskākais. "Melnajām pierēm" bija vesels lērums citu trūkumu, no kuriem būtiskākais bija (ne) darbošanās pie mazām slodzēm.

----------


## ivog

> mana ideja bija tieshi shaada - gjeneratoru piesleegt pa taisno tiiklam un tirgot LE par dubulto tarifu


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Sveiciens visiem!
> 
> Man ir radusies nepieciešamība pēc Alternatīvās enerģijas avota sajūgšanas ar Latvenergo tīklu, to vienlaicīgai izmantošanai.
> 
> Ideja ir sekojoša - Es uzstādu sev mājās 100W saules paneli un 500W vēja turbīnu, kuri ražo līdzstrāvu. Aiz Latvenergo skaitītāja es uzstādu iekārtu pie kuras tiek pieslēgts mans energoavots. Šī iekārta no mana energoavota līdzstrāvas uzģenerē 220V maiņstrāvu un padod visu saražoto enerģiju manā mājas tīklā. To enerģijas daļu, kas pietrūkst paņem no Latvenergo tīkla. Tas ir šī iekārta no līdzstrāvas uzģenerē 220V maiņstrāvu un sajūdz to kopā ar Latvenergo 220V, bet tai pat laikā vispirms tiek paņemta visa enerģija no mana energoavota un tikai tad iztrūkstošā daļa tiek paņemta no Latvenergo.
> 
> Piemēram, ja reālais patēriņš ir 1KW, tad labos laika apstākļos enerģijas avotu jaudas patēriņš būtu šāds:
> 1) 200W saules panelis;
> 2) 500W vēja turbīna;
> ...


 Principaa ir iespeejams sajuukt latvenergo tiiklu ar tavu alternatiivo energiju.... taatad vajadzees DC - DC parveidotaaju, kura izejas spriegums ir lielaaks par 310 V un ar izteiktu straavas stabilizaaciju ( buutiibaa vairaak kaa straavas avots, ne stabilizeeta sprieguma avots ), taalaak starp DC izeju un tiiklu jaaliek ar tiiklu saistiits invertors - invertoru darbina tiikla spriegums, liidz ar to ir dabiskaa sinhronizaacija.... rezultaataa buus taa, ka alternatiivais energijas avots gruudiis tiiklaa aktiivo jaudu liidz 600 W ; liekaa aizpluudiis latvenergo tiiklaa.... bet ja paterinsh lielaaks, tad dalja energijas no latvenergo.... latvenergo tiikla jaudu var uzskatiit par bezgaliigu attieciibaa pret invertora 600 W un tiikla sprieguma formu, amplituudu praktiski invertors neietekmees....

----------


## defs

http://www.latvenergo.lv/portal/page?_p ... ema=PORTAL
reku šos tikai drīkst likt,ko apstiprinājuši LV kantori. un tad vēl vesela birokrātija Ekonomikas ministrijā,visādi iesniegumi utt,cik netā palasījos... Tā kā lētākais ir lādēt savu akumulatoru un pie tā pieslēgt savus patērētājus.

----------


## SoWhat

cik es sapratu no pieteikuma anketas, tad galvenais, lai invertors atbilst kaut kādiem (gribētos zināt kādiem) standartiem, lai šos standartus pārbaudītu, ir speciāla komisija. Un tad ja tavs invertors ir atbildis tiem standartiem, pēc loģikas, viņam vajadzētu tikt pievienotam tajā sarakstā.

----------


## Didzis

Da kādas problemas savam paštaisītajam invertoram dabūt atbilstošu sertifikatu. Izraksti sev komandejumu uz valsti, kur to var veikt, samaksā vairākas štukas par sertifikaciju un būs Tev laime pilnība   ::  . Nu neņemsies neviens iekš Latvenergo ar tiem verķiem. Viņiem nafig nevajag šitos santīmpisējus. Tikai galvassāpes, jo ne jau tehniski izglītoti un domājoši cilvēki uzstāda visas tās kurmji biedējamās vējdzirnaviņas, bet amatieri, kuriem maz sajēgas no fizikas. Nevajag Latvenergo arī tās pāris kWh, kuras ar to propelleri saražos, bet visdrīzak nē. Latvenergo vajag megavatus.

----------


## M_J

Ģeneratoram jāatbilst standartam: LVS EN 50438. Šķiet ka te tas standarts ir.

----------


## SoWhat

kāds, kurš saprot vāciski, varētu uztaisīt mazu konspektiņu ar galvenajiem parametriem un prasībām

----------


## vieteejais

> Sveiciens visiem!
> 
> Man ir radusies nepieciešamība pēc Alternatīvās enerģijas avota sajūgšanas ar Latvenergo tīklu, to vienlaicīgai izmantošanai.
> 
> Ideja ir sekojoša - Es uzstādu sev mājās 100W saules paneli un 500W vēja turbīnu, kuri ražo līdzstrāvu. Aiz Latvenergo skaitītāja es uzstādu iekārtu pie kuras tiek pieslēgts mans energoavots. Šī iekārta no mana energoavota līdzstrāvas uzģenerē 220V maiņstrāvu un padod visu saražoto enerģiju manā mājas tīklā. To enerģijas daļu, kas pietrūkst paņem no Latvenergo tīkla. Tas ir šī iekārta no līdzstrāvas uzģenerē 220V maiņstrāvu un sajūdz to kopā ar Latvenergo 220V, bet tai pat laikā vispirms tiek paņemta visa enerģija no mana energoavota un tikai tad iztrūkstošā daļa tiek paņemta no Latvenergo.
> 
> Piemēram, ja reālais patēriņš ir 1KW, tad labos laika apstākļos enerģijas avotu jaudas patēriņš būtu šāds:
> 1) 200W saules panelis;
> 2) 500W vēja turbīna;
> ...


 Kā veicas darbos? Vai vēljoprojām kaut kas tiek darīts pie šīs idejas?

----------


## jodix

> Kā veicas darbos? Vai vēljoprojām kaut kas tiek darīts pie šīs idejas?


 Paldies, darbos veicās labi, bet šī ideja palikusi nerealizēta  :: 
Dzīve ievieš savas korekcijas.

----------


## Delfins

Paturpināšu tematu.

Vai pareizi saprotu, ka var saslēgt vairākus lētos Grid-Tie invertorus paralēli vienā tīklā un tie darbosies?
Tipa, samazinam slodzi uz invertoru un accu pack. Plus, mazjaudīgie invertori un arī hybrīd/solar/wind kontrolieri maksā lētāk. 

Vai Grid-Tie invertoram obligāti vajag gatavu normālu AC līniju?

Apt. shēma

----------

